# Against the Storm Part II: Luskan



## DM_Matt (Dec 14, 2002)

After another day of traveling, your ship exists a sea cave.  There are other ships nearby, the the river's exit is unfortified.  

Rufus explains  "It's in the interest of both sides that the smugglers do their dirty work, and the Underdark River is too difficult to conquer anyway.  So both sides use it and neither side tries to regulate it.  It helps 'em both and it hurts 'em both.  Lets hope that this time it really hurts 'em."

 Its dark outside, so you will not see sun for another several hours, but you see the stars and the open sky for the first time in a week.  Your draconic guide is true to his word, describing carefully the patrol schedules and strengths (which you note for later), and leading your ships past them into Luskan's massive harbor.

You have no good way of securing a mooring, however, although if you can get to shore on your own, Rufus can turn back and restock at the nearest Underdark outpost.  You are cruising about 50 yards from shore.

Luskan is most clearly on a war footing, with at least a few dozen warships either in port or on patrol.  Islands near the harbor's entrance are heavily fortified with towers and cannon, as is the shoreline.  The military vessels are segregated from the civilian ones, docked in places that link to onshore military buildings.  

In the center is the civilian district of the harbor, and the borders between military and civilian are formed on both sides by the two temples that are your targets.  The temple of Umberlee is a tremendous structure of Ice (there is probably something stronger underneath) that looks like a tidal wave facing the sea, with four huge spires that look like waterspouts visible behind.  The buildings below them you cannot see from the sea.  The temple of Gond is a complex construction that seems to be comprised of a large main rectangular building with many spires and towers of odd shapes, and many moving gears on the outside that are probably just for show.  In the center is a huge clock tower, also with almost definately extraneous huge gaud gears. It also features (next to it and slightly inland, toward the military structures), an enormous covered docking area with a channel out to the sea blocked by a huge door.

You see a drow walk out of the main building of the temple of Gond and move accross the docks.  His hair is long and matted, his skin a pallid dark grey, and he is wearing a flowing black cloak over a reddish tunic.  He cuts an impressive, strong figure, and you recognize his face just before he turns away:  It appears to be the leader of the Kraken that fled your ship....


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 16, 2002)

Elone considers the situation.  "It seems we are near dawn, when I pray for Solonor's Gifts.  Among the things he can grant me are the ability to stride across water, as though it were land, or the ability to breathe the water as air.  I am sure others of the faithful among us could do the same.  For myself, I can travel beneath the waves - my equipment is waterproofed, and my spells will last longer that way."

OOC: Water walk: 1 creature, 10 mins/lvl.  Water breathing, 2 hours/lvl, divided among all creatures.  I could give us 18 hours of water breathing, divided up among 6 people is 3 hours each...  Water walk would be harder, but I have 3 3rd lvl slots I could devote to it.  That's 1.5 hours of travel for 3 characters...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 16, 2002)

Meanwhile, the dragon is in human form on your ship.  As a human, he is tall and muscular with a reddish tinge to his skin. He has only slighlty visible boney protrusions on his back and shoulders, and a boney ridge over his red eyes that make them slant downwards somewhat, giving him sometihng of a feral look. 

He dons a cloak and hood, and says "I'm going on shore.  You know how to reach me.  And here's a free tip:<gestures to the Kraken leader>.  Stay away from that guy.  Major bad@$$. " 

Prepares to jump into the water unless someone says anytinhg to him first.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 18, 2002)

*bump*  Hello...anyone out there....


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Akharos, uncomfortable with the evil dragon as a travelling companion, waits for one of the more well-spoken members of the group to tak the lead.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Akharos, uncomfortable with the evil dragon as a travelling companion, waits for one of the more well-spoken members of the group to tak the lead. *




The dragon sees that he's unwelcome and decides to leave the uncomfortable situation as soon as posible.

"Too good for the likes of me, I see.  Well, you know how to reach me..."

He jumps overboard.


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

"I'm not sorry to see the likes of him go," the Half-Dragon muttered, "but so far he has kept his word."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 18, 2002)

Elone nods.  "Indeed.  That one is far outside Solonor's sight.  Still, he seems to understand it would be best not to betray us."  

She peers at the drow.  "That is the one that lead the assault against us, is it not?  It leads me to wonder if those river attacks were less than random...."


----------



## Elric (Dec 22, 2002)

"We must proceed with great caution.  There are probably evil priests of Gond who support Storm.  The leader of the Kraken is almost certainly involved with these clerics.  He might have been hired by them, if they are aware of our quest.  It is also possible that he might have figured something out about us that relates us to the Church of Gond's interests.  This does not have to be our quest.  The powerful weapon that Rufus used might be very valuable to these artificers."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 22, 2002)

The drow walks into a seaside restrauraunt, and soon is seen on the second floor balcony looking out to sea with a telescope.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 22, 2002)

Ubaar watches the drow with a grumble and muttering to his companions, "Ubaar'd like to get another crack at that Kraken-captain...

See if he want to arm-wrassle again."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 23, 2002)

Four guys come and sit at the table with the Kraken leader and they all order meals.  Two are very large but utterly ordanary-looking humans, while two others are smaller robed humans (you assume, altouhgh its hard to tell) They don't seem to notice you spying from the deck of your ship.  They speak cordially, and the Kraken leader keeps looking out to sea on a regular basis.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 23, 2002)

Upon seeing the two large men, Calain feels an intense hatred towards them.  Some strange, welling, fury builds within him and he gains the inexplicable and almost overwhelming urge to kill them as brutally as possible.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

hmmm....When I posted regarding the future of the game, everyone seemed optimistic and willing to continue, but posts have  dropped to almost nothing....I really want to continue this game, and perhaps its just the holidays hecticness, but I really am becoming concerned as to whether this game is going to last.  

I don't think that it has anytinhg to do with the current situation of the PCs, but maybe I am wrong.  Is it?


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

OOC:  I think it's just the holidays.  I've thrown in a couple of posts, but Akharos is a half-dragon/half-orc with a 7 Cha - he's no leader.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

*OOC:*


 ya, i understand your concern, and partially it's warranted, but with the holidays, it's hard to accurately guesstimate the player's intents.
I say we do a show of hands here, and see how long it takes to get a quorum of votes... that might give you an idea of the interest level and reaction-time.

*hands up*

And I don't see Ubaar as pushing the action along in this strategic situation, either... I'm looking for one of the other characters to be the idea man here, also.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, I pretty much know who is here during this time or not.  I know that reaper, garyh, and dead_radish are around the boards and posting (including to here), Elric has very limited internet access over winter break, Badger appears to have stopped posting for a while, but is now posting to his own game every few days altohugh not here, and Fenrir posted heavily until winter, but since he doesnt come around here that often anyway, its hard to gague.

As far as taking the lead, note that everyone dumpstatted Charisma.  The faceman was supposed to be Donatello's character, and he left the game more or less when it started (The boards, too?).  Everyone should feel free to make suggestions as to actions, even if they are OOC table-talk.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

OOC: Are you looking for more players? I saw that you were missing a few folk and was wondering if you needed more folk to join in.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

I suppose I'm one the hyper posting newbees (I'm new and post often) and would like to get in on the game.

Is there still aspot left for me?


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm still here. like Matt said.  And Elone is not really a leader either.  Hmmm.

Mainly, I've been hesitant to take too much initiative without other folks chiming in, to avoid overrunning them.  Elone could easily take a leadership role, if need be, though.

She just won't be very polite about it.  

Course, I'm half tempted to start sniping that Drow bastard right now.

We could add a player or two, though - that might not be a bad plan at all, especially if they played the diplomatic types....


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold and Timothy:  As long as your characters would fit into the party, you may join up, unless other players have any big complaints, which I can't really imagine would be the case.  Feel free to post 'em.

Radish: You are 150 yards from shore and the balcony is about 30 feet inland.  That 480 feet.  Its a tough shot, but Elone thinks she can hit him with enough preparation. The ship can be stopped to give you a better shot if you cant.

 (You have a range increment of 100, 120 using flight arrows, meaning a -6 penalty with flight arrows and a -8 without, but you have time for all the buffing spells you can muster)


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

*Ubaar opines*

"Shouldn't we be all sneaky-like now?
We gotta be under-cover, and take out what we supposed to."

The half-orc looks at the other members of the party on board and blinks.

"What ARE we supposed to do again?"


----------



## maddman75 (Dec 27, 2002)

Matt, I'd love to get in on the action, and posted a character here

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34963&pagenumber=2

Can I get in?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

DM_Matt: What's the restrictions, levels, point buy, books to use etc?


----------



## maddman75 (Dec 27, 2002)

Follow my link Leo, to the 'wanting to try this PbP thing' thread.  DM_Matt listed his info in there.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

maddman75: If there is one kind of character that might not work, it's a Paladin.  I am more than willing to interpret the alignment rules (which I am not a big fan of anyway) liberally, but it might be hard for a Paladin to function in a party that is virtually all Chaotic.  

The party is currently working for hire for an anonymous employer that works through a drow in Skullport.  They have been told that they will recieve some sort of important mission for the greater good after they have proven themselves, and for that purpose they have been sent to Luskan to destroy a temple of Umberlee (not necessarily an alignment problem), and to loot the vault of a temple of Gond (seems to possibly be an alignment problem, altouhgh the ends might wind up justifying the means, but possibly not).

There have been some good indications that their anonymous employer is indeed good, such as the presense of a cleric of Mystra and an adventurer with a good (altohugh chaotic) reputation among the drow's agents, the fact that the PCs were pointed to a smuggler who apparently had a good relationship with Laeral, and a visit to the barbarian from his heroic and wise shaman to vouch for the drow.

However, the PC are acting largely on trust and are not particularly sure why they need to do these things.  We might be able to work in a Pally, but it might involve bending the restriction s to the point of where he is not much of a Paladin anymore.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2002)

Elone's hands are reaching for her bow when Ubaar speaks.  She considers, and nods.  "This is true.  Sneaky is the watchword.  If no one has other suggestions, we can moor for the night, and in the morning, I can pray for the gift of water-breathing from Solonor which would allow us to sneak in in the morning.  And Ubaar, we're here to raid the temple of Gond, and destroy the temple of Umberlee, or perhaps to learn why that is a bad idea."


----------



## maddman75 (Dec 27, 2002)

Ahhh - I'd caught mention of a drow, but thought the group was spying on him, not working for him.  Let me see what else I can come up with.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> *Ahhh - I'd caught mention of a drow, but thought the group was spying on him, not working for him.  Let me see what else I can come up with. *




This particular drow that you are spying on is the leader of a band of pirates that attacked the PCs on the way to Luskan.  There is another drow (in Skullport) who they work for.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2002)

OK, to move things along, it doesn't look like you guys are taking the aggressive route.

The ship spends the night moving around and trying not to get stopped by the authorities.  The drow and his companions eventually go back to the large inn/tavern and you don't see them leave, so they might be staying there.

At dawn, Elone prays to Solonor to grant the group the ability to walk accross the water to the docks, and you slowly and as inconspicuously as possible (pretty easy, becuase its a crowded and busy area with the occasional use of magic, so its possible to blend in somewhat) make your way to the docks, reaching shore right by the road into town by the two temples.

Here you are, on the shores of Luskan....now what?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2002)

I cannot move on with the regular campaign or introduce anyone until I know who is joining, becuase I need to be able to work in new players (or not) at this point in the story or it will become difficult. Among other reasons, there are events that the characters wil soon discover have occurred during their journey that new players could have a role in.

Thus, I need to know who among GoldenEagle, Timothy, maddman75 and Leopold would like to join (If you want to join but dont quite have time to submit a character yet, thats still OK).

Depending on the number who want to join, I might intro them into the main party quickly OR have them operating separately for a time.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 30, 2002)

Posted same thing to OOC thread.  I am in. (if you'd like  )

GE


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2002)

*pausing for decisions*


----------



## Leopold (Dec 30, 2002)

DM_Matt: As i am not that familiar with Psionics (i would LOVE to play a githyanki psionwarrior though possible??!) would a druid of this earth mother be acceptable? 

See i have NEVER EVER played a druid and i figured why the hell not give it a whirl. Hell i'll go off on a limb and create an human druid to try it out. No ECL's, no PrC's, straight up pure druid...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 30, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *DM_Matt: As i am not that familiar with Psionics (i would LOVE to play a githyanki psionwarrior though possible??!) would a druid of this earth mother be acceptable?
> 
> See i have NEVER EVER played a druid and i figured why the hell not give it a whirl. Hell i'll go off on a limb and create an human druid to try it out. No ECL's, no PrC's, straight up pure druid... *




A githyanki psiwar is possible.  Just come up with a good reasons why he is where he is doung what he is doing.

A straight-up druid will work, too, but of a differnt god than the earth mother, who is the primal, evil earth mother as in Gaea of Greek myth (not the modern pagan one) and Tiamat of babylonian myth.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2002)

And might I suggest http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24892&perpage=40#newpost that thread for character discussions, just for organizations sake?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes, indeed you may (and you did).  Good idea.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 2, 2003)

[Ok, I think I can move the action a bit and still intro Eagle and leopold when they are completed.  so here goes.]

You came ashore by exploiting a weak point in the naval patrols, climbing up upon the docks as the night patrol moved in and the day patrol moved out.

Amid the hustle and bustle of sailors, more military than usual due to the change-over in progress, but many civilian as well, you hear talk of a battle that occurred the night before.  From what you can glean, it appears taht the  Kraken's ship was spotted by a pair of patrol boats.  After it did not respond to calls to halt for inspection, it was fired upon, and exploded and sank about a minute into the fighting.  Apparently it was reletively far out to sea, beucase you neither saw nor heard a battle or a fire.

There are many inns, particularly downscale ones, in the dock district, but the two largest and most prominent are the Black Unicorn (the rather upscale establishment that you saw the drow at) and the comfortable, homey, and well-kept Hogarth's Hall, accross the street.

Inland from the dock district is the merchants' district, which boasts almost any kind of shop imaginable as well as a Red Wizard's Enclave.

The dock and merchants' district actually extend all around the city, with the dock district turning into a place for warehouses and merchant shops (thus blurring into the merchants' district) when the actual docks end.

Beyond the merchant's district is the wall of Old Luskan, now nearly complete being renovated for defensive use against a possible invasion from the sea.  After that, Luskan is shaped more like a pie rather than in concentric circles, with various residential districts, many with their own sets of shops, and the manufacturing district, where good are made for export, mostly armanents and other equiptment for Storm's hordes.  In the center of this pie-like mass is the an area dominated by govenment buildings, includig Castle Luskan and the Host Tower, a gigantic stone tree of unknown origion that is used as a base for a powerful and independant (but nominally loyal to Luskan) guild of mages known as the Arcane Brotherhood.

Around the outside of Luskan are two great concentric walls, with ample towers and garrisons to defend the city.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


 How suspicious-looking would our party be?
The half-orcs could probably pass, but what are the other races represented?
Isn't Elone an elf?
And he have a human or two...   
Could they, or would they, have to disguise themselves?








			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *After it did not respond to calls to halt for inspection, it was fired upon, and exploded and sank about a minute into the fighting.  Apparently it was reletively far out to sea, beucase you neither saw nor heard a battle or a fire.*



"Sound like we were lucky to sneak in when we did - this place all suited up for war, and they not talking before shooting..."

If the discussion  gets 'round eventually to where to stay, Ubaar votes for Hogarth's Hall.

Depending on how much they have to sneak around or spend efforts disguising themselves, Ubaar will shortly push for the infiltration of the Temple of Gond - in his infinite intelligence, he'd get across the obvious - "It'd be pretty hard to loot Gond's smarty-invention after we blow Umberlee's place up.

Or would it be easier to...?"
Ubaar thinks for a second - which is a rare sight to see.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 2, 2003)

Race-wise: Luskan is a human city, although it is allied with Storm.  Some of his minions are in Luskan of course, but humans are still the norm.

Only Elone would seem out of place is not disguised.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 3, 2003)

Elone considers.

"Solonor favors the bold - if we were to strike both the same night, it might be best - the theft of items from Gond's temple will surely raise concerns for safety.  Umberlee's temples are likely to be on guard after that.  If we strike the same night, they will not yet be alerted.  Solonor's blessings are enough to guide us through both acts in a single night."

A light burns in her eyes.  "However, I would settle the score with our friend the captain before either of those acts.  The Betrayer owes us all a debt of blood."

Re: Disguises - Elone is indeed an elf, and a fairly memorable one at that.  Can anyone cast Alter Self on her?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 4, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone considers.
> Can anyone cast Alter Self on her? *




Its kinda hard to Alter Self anyone except, um, yourself.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 4, 2003)

Details

Elone considers the city.  "It would seem I am unlikely to escape notice - does anyone have skills in disguising people?  If not, I can travel under cloak of invisbility...."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 5, 2003)

It is possible for Elone to be disguised conventionally if she wears robes and a hood over her face and doesn't call much attention to herself.


Hogarth's Hall is quite busy and full of customers, mostly humans from various parts of the Realms, but also groups of goblinoids who are probably Storm's soldiers.

Hogarth himself (along with two assistants) is tending the bar and selling the rooms.  He is a tremendously tall and fat man, as big as Ubaar, and has matted red hair and a large beard.

MEANWHILE for Leopold and GoldenEagle:  Please finish your characters.   I will be posting another thread (temporarily) called Against the Storm: Reinforcements as soon as I have your characters.

OTHER PLAYERS: DO NOT READ THAT THREAD.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 6, 2003)

Elone whispers to the companions, "Perhaps 3 rooms, 2 of us in each?  And I would suggest checking them for spyholes or passages.  Alcar and I can share a room.  And see if there is a private room where we can speak.  Emphasize private with gold, or a dagger, eh?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 7, 2003)

One of you guys the rooms and slips Hogarth some extra gold wihle asking for a private room.  Being an experienced innkeeper in a town with many adventurers and smugglers, he understands exactly what you mean and gives you a silver key with a stylized H on it and the number three.  "This is for one of our very special meeting rooms.  No one will disturb you there, nor can they see you through wizardsight or any other sort of trickery."


----------



## Elric (Jan 8, 2003)

Alex invents an easy to remember system to speak in innuendo about various subjects.  He then destroys the piece of paper.  Gond (or the Church of Gond) is A and Umberlee (or the Church of Umberlee) is 1 when used in conversation.  Z is the Kraken captain.  Alex makes sure that Ubaar understands (at least for now)   

"I would try to craft an alternate plan.  If A is warned about our plans (as A might divine), we will probably need a second night to attack 1.  We should also watch out for the Z, since he will wish revenge as well.  If Z finds out about our plans, we will need to be very cautious to avoid being ambushed after our mission."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 12, 2003)

Seeming that there is little availible information for a good plan of attack, your discussions dont seem to help a lot.  Perhaps gleaning more information could help.

The people dining in Hogarth's Hall are as follows....

Five individuals, apparently two priestesses and three male guards, with symbols of Umberlee are eating together.  Their Luskanite accents seem legitimate, but unlike most Luskanites, all have stark and pointed features and long black, blue, and green hair (in ponytails on the men, hanging free on the women).  It is known that clerics and other (un)holy people sometimes are "blessed' with a slow transformation that causes them to resemble their god, butseeing all 5 transformed like that mean that they are either all high in rank or that this particular church of Umberlee is particularly favored.  

Their discussion seems to center around the brass pushing them extra hard for some reason lately.

------------------------------------------
Three tables are taken by local sailors, one group of which seems to be discussing the reletive merits of various ales while the other two seem to be talking about the Kraken.  They seem to be proud of their navy, but wonder why the Kraken, who have not harassed Luskanite shipping in the past, tried to foolishly and openly enter Luskanite waters without taking many precaustions against detection by patrol boats.

-----------------------------------------

At another table, someone wearing a cloak with  the wagonwheel of Gond emblazened on the back. The figure  sits poring over several books and papers and tapping some sort of long wooden device on the tqable frusteratedly (Yes, the Church of Gond has managed to invent pencils or sorts)  The figure orders more food and you can see that it is a human female in her mid-20s with medium-length curly blond hair, fair skin (those two above factors imply that she's native) and a pretty but sullen face.

------------------------------------------

In a booth, two men in armor who look a lot like the Umberlee temple guards at another table are talking to what looks to be an Ogre-Mage and a hobgoblin, both dressed in a purple uniforms that you do not recognize.  You cannot hear what they are saying and the booth obscures your vision of any possible insignias on the goblinoids.

------------------------------------------
Three tables seas traveling merchants, one set complaining about how the increasingly militarized nature of the seas has been highly detrimental to their businesses and one insisting that the elves have begun a partial blockade of Luskan because a friend of his disappeared (along with his ship) who was once prophecies to be destined to die at sea at the hands of surface elves. 

------------------------------------------
One table seats marines from one of the ships that destroyed the Kraken.  they are boasting to each other over their accomplishments and discussing the battle in detail.

-----------------------------------------
One table seats 2 orcs, an ogre, an Onorog (Half-Orc, half-ogre-mage...a common pedigree for officers in Storm's army), a hobgoblin, and a kobold, all wearing the red uniforms of Storm's local occupying military police force.

By the way, I have the action and orientation post for GE and Leopold ready for when Leo poss...I just need to adjest it for whatever name and backstory he uses.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 12, 2003)

As they study the people in the common room, Elone whispers comments to her companions.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> Five individuals, apparently two priestesses and three male guards, with symbols of Umberlee are eating together.  Their Luskanite accents seem legitimate, but unlike most Luskanites, all have stark and pointed features and long black, blue, and green hair (in ponytails on the men, hanging free on the women).  It is known that clerics and other (un)holy people sometimes are "blessed' with a slow transformation that causes them to resemble their god, butseeing all 5 transformed like that mean that they are either all high in rank or that this particular church of Umberlee is particularly favored.
> 
> Their discussion seems to center around the brass pushing them extra hard for some reason lately.
> *




Those 1's worry me - their transformations can grant them great powers, and for that many of them to be in one temple, it is clear that the location is in some way special to 1.  (You might note that Elone has related, though very different traits as the Umberlee clerics).  OOC: Are they farther along than Elone is?



> *
> At another table, someone wearing a cloak with  the wagonwheel of Gond emblazened on the back. The figure  sits poring over several books and papers and tapping some sort of long wooden device on the tqable frusteratedly (Yes, the Church of Gond has managed to invent pencils or sorts)  The figure orders more food and you can see that it is a human female in her mid-20s with medium-length curly blond hair, fair skin (those two above factors imply that she's native) and a pretty but sullen face.
> *




"Perhaps one of our more charismatic (and male) companions could gain some information from that one.  I would prefer to accomplish the A mission without damage or confrontations - Solonor is no foe of A."

*



			One table seats marines from one of the ships that destroyed the Kraken.  they are boasting to each other over their accomplishments and discussing the battle in detail.
		
Click to expand...


*
"Those men could be potential allies.  As I said - I wish to pay back Z for the attacks.  Alcar, perhaps you could gain some information from them?"



> *
> One table seats 2 orcs, an ogre, an Onorog (Half-Orc, half-ogre-mage...a common pedigree for officers in Storm's army), a hobgoblin, and a kobold, all wearing the red uniforms of Storm's local occupying military police force.
> *




"And those we should definately avoid."


----------



## Leopold (Jan 12, 2003)

OOC: I posted my pc in the pc thread, i need some stats on my kitty and i am good to go....


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 13, 2003)

I have posted the Against the Storm: Reenforcements thread.  Regular ATS players should not read it....


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2003)

Radish: they seem to be pretty far along, looking on average to be at about your degree of transformation, but that does not necessarily entail level, just favor, and it may be that this particular church is well-favored.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

*Ubaar quothes:*



			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> *"Perhaps one of our more charismatic (and male) companions could gain some information from that one.  I would prefer to accomplish the A mission without damage or confrontations - Solonor is no foe of A."*



*burp*
"Uthgar no fan of anyone up here - wouldn't mind cracking any of their skulls, after what they done to Ubaar's people.

But we prolly need info first, huh, before we a-ttack?

Ubaar no good at that..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW, player update:  Elric, due to job reasons, will have little internet time for the next 5 weeks.  Badger and Fenrir have not been heard from on ENWorld in general for weeks.

That leaves Reaper, radish, and garyh, which is fine, esp considering that soon Leo and Eagle will join up with oyu guys, but its throwing the party balance totally out of whack.

In particular, a party that was already not the greatest socially is stuck with its least sociable members, making info gathering hard.  In fact, there are no non-freak males to approach that Gondgirl.

I will email Badger and Fenrir and see what is up, but for now, just try to play your characters with a good bit of extra range (and perhaps some illusory deuglification)

I will also email Elric about putting Alex into communal control for a while (with him being able to override or post when he can), beucase of Alex's few social skills and his whopping  (reletively speaking) 12 cha.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

*OOC:*


 whoa.
our current roster IS fairly problematic for cloak & dagger work, huh?
Let's just wade into all the powerful NPC's and bash some heads - that'd work, right?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 14, 2003)

By the way, the combat about to begin in thoe reeinforcements thread (Which contains spoilers for the regular players, so dont read it) includes a detailed map.  Expect more of these in the future.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, after today, I can start memorizing Eagle's Splendor, and casting that on a couple of you folks - that's 1d4+1 charisma boosted, which will increase your chances.  If I can find a way to disguise who I am, I can work on it too....


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Expect more of these in the future. *



Whoo-hoo!
Thanks for giving it a try, Matt.

Let us know how it turns out, how much of a pain it is, etc (since I haven't looked in the other thread)It's funny - many of my other characters are CHA-based. 
Not Ubaar.


----------



## Elric (Jan 15, 2003)

Alex saunters up to the girl and motions to the bartender to offer her a drink.  

"You look pretty intense.  What are you studying?  I'll help you out with it if you'll play me a game of (insert nearest equivalent to chess) afterwards.  I'm looking for a competitive game of (chess) and I'm sure an intellectual like you would give me a run for my money"

(If I don't post, feel free to take communal control of Alex.  Best of luck!)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 15, 2003)

Elric said:
			
		

> *Alex saunters up to the girl and motions to the bartender to offer her a drink.
> 
> "You look pretty intense.  What are you studying?  I'll help you out with it if you'll play me a game of (insert nearest equivalent to chess) afterwards.  I'm looking for a competitive game of (chess) and I'm sure an intellectual like you would give me a run for my money"
> 
> (If I don't post, feel free to take communal control of Alex.  Best of luck!) *




Chess actually exists in FR.

The girl looks up, somewat startled, and  answers awkwardly in a quiet, scratchy, voice "oh..hi.  I'd love a game of chess, but the high clerics are going to begin to become angry with me if I do not finish perfecting this design.  She starts explaining what she is making.  It is some sort of secured elevator that is based on some previous designs that she has in front of her.  Her problems involve mathmatics and physics quite beyond  Alex's skill, however.

<accepting the drink> 

 It is not very gentlemanly not to introduce yourself.  I'm Maggie Jalnik, Mr. Unidentified Man.  Who are you?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 17, 2003)

OK, this is a problem....lesee....

The party's current composition makes it useless except for hacknslashing.  I dont tihnk that its a good idea to reconstitute this adventure into something like that, so, there are two options (I'd like all three of you to weigh in)

1.  Pause the game until the character from the reenforcement thread arrive to complete the party.  they will consist of a human druid, an elven Loremaster, and a half-elf NPC Arcane Trickster.  This will more or less round out the party.

2.  It is conceivable that hunting down and killing the Kraken leader might attract soem attention.  On the other hand, it might not (emphasis on NOT), considering that it seems to be open season on Kraken in these parts.  You guys could take a detour from the normal plan to kill him and by the time you've done that, the reenforcements will have arrived.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2003)

Elone's already picked #2 as her current path anyway, so...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2003)

Never mind...reenforcements will arrive shortly....


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 21, 2003)

thanks.
I was wondering what the status of that thread was.
Reinforcements! wheee!
oh- my option was #1


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 25, 2003)

Okeyday, the reenforcements are here...

You see Rana walk into Hogarth's Hall with a studious-looking elf and a slightly feral-looking human and approach you....


----------



## Leopold (Jan 25, 2003)

IC: These cities always discomforted him. The stone so unaturally shaped, the wood ripped from it's roots and carved and crafted to hold up the walls and cover the floor. Such is not the way the Earth inteded for things to be. Surely there is a reason for this madness! He follows his party wrapping himself tightly in the fur coated lining of his cloak, his necklace of teeth, bone, and beads raps lightly against his tanned skin. He silently moves behind his other companions wanting nothing more that to be free of this place and return to the wild.  He follows wordlessly behind his collegues as they approach a table full of strange people. "Could these be them? We are working with those people??"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 25, 2003)

Elone glances at the newcomers, wondering whether they are a threat or allies.  She nods approvingly at the human, but gives the elf a strange look, wondering what his story is.  Her hand strays to her dagger beneath the table.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 26, 2003)

Kelnar, slim even for a grey elf, is very non descript.  He is the type of elf who is forgetable.  He turns to Rana..."where is our contact and who is currently in charge?  Have they mapped out a plan at this point?"

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 27, 2003)

Rana to origional group:  "Something has come up.  Got a place we can talk quietly in?"

(someone answers in the affirmative, and you go back to the room, except Alex, who is still talking to Maggie)

"We've got a problem.  The day after you left, A group of vampires apparently affiliated with Shar atacked us at the tavern where we conduct business and took Jaina.

We tracked them to a ship operated by a group of pirates known as the Kraken, and determined that they were headed for a drydock operated jointly by the churches of Gond and Umberlee in Luskan.  It seems that the Kraken's leader was killed by one of Shar's agents and replaced.

Irusyl has ordered us to make recovering Jaina our top priority.  The other missions are secondary, altohugh we believe that she would be being held inside one of those temples.  Preferably, we can still accomplish all of our goals, and possibly include some additional wonton destruction at the temple of Gond if they really have been involved in this.

I have brought reenforcements.  <gestures to newcomers>  I will remain hwew as well for as long as possible.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 27, 2003)

"so, what do you know of the insides of the Temple...Do any of you have any idea where they may be holding Jaina?"

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 28, 2003)

(hello...)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2003)

Elone growls slightly.  "That Kraken bastard is more trouble than he's worth.  I say we start with him.  Solonor's Wrath will be swift and painful."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 28, 2003)

"Agreed, and he could be a great source of information.  Is there a place that he can be safely interrogated, or at least confronted without making a large scene?"

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 29, 2003)

Ubaar hears threats & talk of the Kraken bastard and livens up:

"Yeah... Kraken bastard!
You guys tell Ubaar where to go, and I'll won-ton-ly whoop him a new a$$."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 29, 2003)

"well that is one idea, Ubaar.  Perhaps we should incapacitate, not kill, him to get information on the temples and his allegiences and perhaps we can use the information to our advantage.  Do any of you know where he is staying?  Perhaps we could visit him there."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2003)

Elone nods.  "We've seen him in a tavern near the shore, and I believe someone has the location of his ship as well.  And Solonor provides for us, even if the Betrayer should fall.  Questions can be answered once they have left this world for the next."


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2003)

"Should we, as my orc-brother rightly put it, need 'whoopin,'" Akharos offered, "my falchion is most eager for some excercise."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 29, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone nods.  "We've seen him in a tavern near the shore, and I believe someone has the location of his ship as well."*




That location being "in pieces at the bottom of the sea somewhere on the fringes of Luskanite territorial waters?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 30, 2003)

"well I certainly know we can 'whoop' him, but he may hold valuable information on the insides of the temples and perhaps Jaina's whereabouts.  Are there rooms at this tavern?  If so we could 'visit' him there and whoop him into telling us where we can find Jaina, and about the insides of the temples we need to dispose of and procure certain items from..."

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 30, 2003)

There are indeed rooms at the tavern/inn accross the street, and rooms are rented for everyone in this tavern already, in addition to a scrye-proof meeting room.

Relevant Excepts from earlier in the thread:

"His hair is long and matted, his skin a pallid dark grey, and he is wearing a flowing black cloak over a reddish tunic. He cuts an impressive, strong figure, and you recognize his face just before he turns away: It appears to be the leader of the Kraken"

The guys he eats with as he looks out to see, presumedly to see the Kraken's ship destroyed by Luskanite patrol boats:

"Two are very large but utterly ordanary-looking humans, while two others are smaller robed humans (you assume, altouhgh its hard to tell)"

That was one night ago.  You never saw them leave, so they are probably staying there.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 30, 2003)

"I propose that we go into the tavern and subdue the leader of the Kraken and I will teleport him and myself to this room, after he is subdued of course and then we can interrogate him, disposing of him afterwards if need be."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 30, 2003)

Elone sighs.

"It is not that simple a matter to subdue him.  If he were not powerful, he would already be dead from our last encounter.  He is a Betrayer, a drow elf, and Solonor only knows what other tricks he has up his sleeve besides those blasted poisons and magic."

She considers.  "Still, we could likely ambush him outside the tavern - I suspect attacking him inside a civilized building would not be the best idea.  But outside, Solonor will provide me the strength I need to bring him down."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *"Should we, as my orc-brother rightly put it, need 'whoopin,'" Akharos offered, "my falchion is most eager for some excercise." *



Ubaar goes into 'orc mode', commisserating with Akharos about how well we throw down on people when we want to..

"Aww, you remember that time.... not many can stand up to us... kick their BUTTS!... "  you know, that kind of thing, ignoring the strategic discussion going on.

He pulls out of the blustery talk with Akharos when he hears Elone say:
"But outside, Solonor will provide me the strength I need to bring him down"

Ubaar responds, "Sweetness, you get me near him when he's not on a BOAT, and I'll smoke him down.
You want Strength, Ubaar's your man, by the way." 
Ubaar un-ashamedly and not slickly raises his eyebrows, winking.


----------



## Leopold (Jan 30, 2003)

IC: "Is he immune to magic? Perhaps my spells might entangle him or I might summon a creature to hold him down while others subdue him? He does need to be alive does he not? Or perhaps we can just speak to his spirit when he dies?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 30, 2003)

Elone nods.  "The Betrayers often shake off the effects of spells.  But there are many of us.  It is likely we can catch him in one way or another.  And yes, even the Betrayers are not beyond Solonor's grasp once they die."

She then grins at Ubaar.  "Indeed, my friend.  Away from water, you could knock him down from you wit alone!"  She winks.  

She considers.  "You say you can teleport yourself?  Can you do so more than once?  And if you do, what sort of a target do you need?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 30, 2003)

Kelnar ignors Ubaar's lack of grace, timing and play but appreciates him comment about strength

"I cannot teleport more than once today, however I can if we wait.  Additionally, I need to be VERY familiar with the target.  I do not think we have time to wait; Jaina is in danger and we must get to her quickly.

If Solonar allows you to speak with dead, then perhaps it would be less risky to just dispatch him and then question him...

With the strength of our party and the resistance our friend has to magic, perhaps brut force would not be bad...so long as we pick the battle field

In either case we should strike quickly and soon."


GE


----------



## Leopold (Jan 30, 2003)

IC: "Agreed. I have some offensive spells ready and can take care of us in battle, but i am far from being a healer and more of a free spirit. That and this human form can be most irksome at times..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 31, 2003)

Rana adds her advice: "Remember that he is apparently a vampire.   that means that he is oging to be harder to subdue short of chaining him up, and even then, we know that he is immensely strong.  Regarding using spe3lls to speak with the dead, Shar might be able to block your communications with beings in her domain.  

Regardless, we need to get to him NOW...even if in the end we have to kill him and search for Jaina on our own."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 31, 2003)

Elone smiles.  "Such a plan is acceptable to Solonor.  If he is a vampire, is he weakened by holy items, or sunlight?  I can provide the latter...."

"Shall we take him tonight, then?  If so, are there any items that would assist us in attacking that we could locate in town?"

OOC: Have we gained any cash up to this point?


----------



## Leopold (Jan 31, 2003)

IC: "Such troubling things, how to hold a vampire still and question him? Can anyone charm or beguile him? I have not such powers to do that. I say rend him limb from limb and offer him sanctuary if he conceeds defeat, then return him to the Earth and be done with him."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone smiles.  "Such a plan is acceptable to Solonor.  If he is a vampire, is he weakened by holy items, or sunlight?  I can provide the latter...."
> 
> "Shall we take him tonight, then?  If so, are there any items that would assist us in attacking that we could locate in town?"
> 
> OOC: Have we gained any cash up to this point? *




You left the forest battle in a hurry and didn't stop to loot the bodies

On the ship, Rufus let you take items (which you did) but kept the cash.

Regarding vampires:
There are many types of vampires in this world, so you are not entirely sure what his strengths and weaknesses are.
<Kelnar rolls Bardic Knowledge check...BTW, GE, you might wanna take some knowledge (monsters)...The bardic knowledge check was only enough to get you some general information>

There are two main kinds of vampires, Arcane Vampires and Fleshbound Vampires, although there are many variations from bloodline to bloodline.  Arcane Vampires tend to have the ability to change shape, assume gaseous form, drain life energy, and control minds.  they also are usually tied to their coffins.  Fleshboand vampires are better fighters but have few magical abilities and less in the way of mystical protections.  

A stake through the heart will immobilize an Arcane vampire, but will turn a Fleshboand vampire into dust.  All vampires are susceptable to sunlight, but particularly Arcane Vampires.  Holy Water and blessed or holy weapons are said to be useful, too.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 1, 2003)

OOC: Damn my lack of bless weapon and the like.  Can a cleric make holy water, or does it require a spell?

OOC2: Just remembered this tidbit:  From the SRD:  GMW: If the character is a good cleric, the cleric of a good deity, or a paladin, the weapon is considered blessed, which means it has special effects on certain creatures.
So my arrows are blessed arrows.

Elone shrugs.

"So, in essence, we subdue him, and then stake him?  I would bet that a Solonor touched arrow through the heart would suffice as a stake.  Does anyone need time to prepare, or can we now go?"


----------



## Leopold (Feb 1, 2003)

IC: "How far away is this place? What time would it take to get there? I will need to cast some spells here or there pending on the time.."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 2, 2003)

Radish:  Any good cleric can make holy water by the usual item creation rules (1/2 street price gp + 1/25 street price XP (assume you have them to spare...you guys will be getting XP for everytihng up to now after you defeat (or fail to defeat) the Kraken leader)).

Leopold: As was stated in earlier parts of this threead from before you arrived, your quarry is staying in the more upscale inn accross the street.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 3, 2003)

"I suggest we go immediately then.  the light favors us."

OOC:   I only took the knowledges avail or suggested in the PHB.  If I can have knowledge (Monsters) that would fit and I would like to reallocate some pts if you are cool with it.  Also, what other Knowledge skills are avail in you game?

GE


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 3, 2003)

Elone claps Kelnor on the back.  "I think that we'll get alone well, friend.  You seem one well suited to our task, as well as one well suited to Solonor.  Have you ever considered...."

She continues for a few minutes, extolling the virtues and benefits of Solonor until we're ready to go.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 3, 2003)

IC: "I am ready my companions. Let us go, it shall be a tough mission but i think we can do it. Shall i summon my animal companion to join us? I left him out in the woods to not draw attention. It would only be a matter of time to bring him here and he would be of use if needbe. If not I can draw on other forces of nature to aid us."

OOC: DM_Matt Spell is is revised. Look it over. Also, would i have cast awakened on my Sabretooth tiger? I have the ability to do so and was going to anyway.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 3, 2003)

Eagle:  Yes, you may add knowledge (monsters)  I cant think of any other house rule knowledge off the top of my head..

Leopold: I dont quite get what you mean?  Are you saying that there is a spell called Summon Animal Companion in revised?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC: I think Awaken is a spell that adds to animals ability, but I'm not sure.  Knowledge traits will be adjusted in Rogues Gallery

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 4, 2003)

Awaken I know.  Leopold said something about revised, tohugh. Yes, the sab.tiger can be awakened.  However, because Awaken is L5 and he levels with you, he still is advanced from 8 to 9 HD rather than getting a level in a class.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC: No i revised my spell list and saw that Awaken was on it. Sure he can still advance in HD i just want to be able to talk to him normally  spook people and all. On with the show!


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 5, 2003)

You know that your target and his 4 compatriots are staying in a penthouse-like suite that makes up the fifth floor of the huge, upscale inn, with a balcony that overlooks the water.  Because of its location by the sea, the roof of the building is fortified, and there are towers four towers nearby (forming the fifth and sixth floors otherwise).  Three more towers are on more inland areas of the building, and all are  manned by soldiers.  there are a handful of soldiers patrolling the roof at all times.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 5, 2003)

Elone nods.  "I suggest we adjourn to our private room, that we might make specific plans.  As Solonor's eyes are everywhere, so are the eyes of our enemies."

Assuming they move to the room.  Elone naturally seems to fall into the stance of skirmish leader.

"We need a full accounting of skills, items and spells.  We have to know what we have to work with.  Solonor will provide, but he needs our help."

She peers at each person, especially those she doesn't know.

"Myself, I am skilled with the bow, and have the gifts that Solonor has granted to me - I can summon Searing Light, I can turn away the undead with some skill, though not as well as others, I can guard us from evil.  My only real item of use to the party is this...."

She reaches into her thigh quiver and, against logic, pulls out a large long bow.  

"An unskilled archer can use this bow, and they will not often miss."

OOC: I don't think I've made up my xp gap yet, so I can't make any holy water.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2003)

The main roof is 35 feet high (4 story building) The white area (which is ten feet high) is the extra floor that the baddies are staying in (10 more feet high).  Those doors are apparently the only way in (windows are barred).  The towers go up another two floors before tapering into cones.  There are arrow slits on the towers.  the G's represent guards. The things in front of the building are balconies.  the middle one is a roof balcony; the others are below.  The wood in front of the building is dock, and the blue is water.  the black is paved road and the borwn is dirt.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 7, 2003)

plan of attack, anyone?  declaration to move on in?


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 7, 2003)

Well, I'm currently waiting for any sort of response to my inventory - I'd like to know what we've got before planning.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 8, 2003)

"well...I am more fond of lore than combat; perhaps I can take a look about the place before we begin...that may aid in the battle."

Kelnar casts all of his divination spells for the day to get a lay of the land...especially the penthouse suite.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 8, 2003)

GE: Details on those spells?  It is immediately obvious to you that the suite is blocked from direct observation and teleportation. You can try spells that ask questions of higher beings, though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2003)

(rather than exposit everyone having to exposit on their powers, here they are:

Ubaar: Master wrestler and swordsman.  He might be able to do enough raw damage to behead (you guys don't know the formula) or might work if blessed, but his main strength is in pinning a vamp to get staked.  He also has L5 cleric casting, so can heal and cast a small searing light (5d8).

Alex: Duelist, light/fast fighter.  Mainly uses a rapier.  Blessing could make it work.  Decent with bows becuase he is dex-based.

Elone: as above

Ahkaros: Big falcion could do dmg if holy, and might behead.  Hreath Weapon: 6d4 acid MIGHT damage vamps, as some are vulnerable to acid and/or fire.  

Kelnar: Standard mage.  Many possible uses  

Emcat:  Not high enough level for spells that create real sunlight, but has a variety of useful druid goodies.  Quarterstaff elegable for staking.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 9, 2003)

Elone nods.  "So be it.  We must find our way in to this room.  I have two thoughts on this - I have a brooch which will allow me to blend into the shadows - I can likely make it there unobserved, but only myself.   The rest of us might be able to get there as well.  Other than that, I might be able to take up a position with a clear line of sight to the balcony - if we could drive him (she grins at Ubaar) or carry him there, I could possibly put an arrow through his heart to stake him."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2003)

Rana nods: "Those lower balconies out front could give you a shot as long as he is close to the edge"  (within 1 square, 10% cover...within 2, 50% cover, three or more, 100% cover  (got anything that lets you ignore cover?)


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 10, 2003)

OOC: True Strike only does concealment, not cover, right?  If so, then nope, sadly.  I'll just have to take a few shots, and hope.

Elone looks about.  "Our strengths are often in a frontal assault - from a perch across the way, I could utilize both my spells and my bow.  Ubaar can move aside any blockades that would prevent passage, and Ahkaros could likely sweep aside the other problems.  Solonor's blessings are upon my weapons - does Ubaar have the blessings of the Thunderbeast to share?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2003)

Rana: "Frontal assault from what direction?  We will have to find our way onto the roof, past the guards (who should only be a minor nuissance), and through the doors.  They wont be a problem for Ubaar or Akharos to smash in, but we might need to deal with glyphs or other traps.

We have no time to waste.  We must strike tonite, and the sooner the better.  If Jaina is with them, she might not be for much longer."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2003)

Hmm...I sense a bad case of planophobia going around.  Planophobia is an aversion to planning group actions in PBP games, beucase PBP games are prone to free-riding.  Everyone chooses to delay in hopes that someone else will do it, beucase a lot of people might not want to put too much time into planning stuff that probably won't go as planned anyway.  

Is there a cure for planophobia?  Why yes.  Decide what direction you are going in, approach the baddies, and fight tactically on the fly.  This especially works when the DM is actually bothering to use a nice big complex labled and gridded battlemap that really lends itsself to proper tactical combat.  (like now)

Thus, I sugegst that to get this game going again, you guys just jump in.  Elone can take that previously-considered position, you guys can go onto the roof (choices:  fly spells, rope (from the back, of course) fighting through one tower to the top, taking the stairs from the inside of the back building to the top floor and bashing your way through that hall, or other.  The first answer is what yo uguys will do, unless it has been contradicted by the time I see it).  Once on the roof, you'll have a situation to react to.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 10, 2003)

IC: "I can change form into a bat, fly upto the roof and then go though and attack from there. He may never see me. Let us go!" With that he takes off in the direction of the building

OOC: Wildshape to bat form, wait for party, fly upto roof.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 10, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I'll respond in character tonight, after work - looks GREAT, and exciting.
The map looks spectacular, Matt.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 11, 2003)

[Must...keep...off.....page.....2]

Emcat goes batty and waits for the other PC's to follow him up there.

Rana prepares and practices, adding light mitheril armor to her arms with two deep grooves on each.  She opens up a case containing several wands in velvet-draped insets, chooses four, and slides them into the grooves, until they hit a catch which causes a piece of metal to clamp down and hold them still.  She replaces her belt with another, this one with many loops, holding potions, daggers, stakes, and a sword.  She draws the blue steel short sword and twirls it around a bit, then puts it back in her sheath.  She takes out a stake and concentrates on levitating it, focusing her mind for casting.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 12, 2003)

hello....


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2003)

[C'mon I'm doing everything I can here]

Suddenly the stake that Rana is levitating flys rapidly accross the room and it embeds in the wall.

"Enough waiting," Rana says.  As she starts ordering you around, her diction gets slower, louder, and clearer and she streightens her posture, all probably conditioned behavior from her time as a Captain in the army of the Lords Allience.

She bends down and puts her hand into the ground, penetrating the floor as if it did not exist, and waves of force move out until they reach your feet, which momentarily flash with sparking blue energy.

"The next time you jump, you'll jump about 40 or 50 feet in the air.  This will get you onto the roof.  

Spellcaster.  Anytihng you need do do to prepare, do it immediately.  No more waiting.  We will move in from the West (the left on the map)m behind the building.  We will jump our way onto the roof and fight our way in.  The soldiers will be a nuisance if they see us, as they almost definately will.  

However, they will be minor distractions reletive to the potential power of the vampires within.  when they attacked us in Skullport, their leader was stronger, faster, and most adept in combat than we could have imagined for a being that has not yet become well-known due to his exploits.

Wethrin stood against him for mere moments one week ago.  Irusyl reported that she did not awaken until yesterday.  Do not underestimate him.  Nobody is to try to fight him alone.  

Now lets get going.


[Unless someone has anytihng else to add or say, I will put you guys on the roof....]


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I feel terrible that I haven't been able to post yet.
Work overload + Wife bday + Valentine's = 2 busy.  

Hopefully (I'm sure) this weekend, cause I'm excited about being able to play in a map!


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for checking in/  Elric IMed me this week and said he'd be returning to the game this weekend as well.  I will wait a bit longer before just having you guys go do what Rana suggested.

To the rest:  checking in would be nice...at least dec that you are around and what buffs to cast,lest I have to assume.  

To Leopold:  Bat!Emcat sees what is on the map,  imparting it to everyone else.  (including guard positions)


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm here too, and excited - I'm still enjoying this game, though I'm hoping there are others involved....

Elone's buff spells will be cast _right_ before combat - they last about a minute, so....


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

Akharos has no buffs and will use his falchion against any foe handy when combat is engaged.  He'll follow along with the suggested plan.


----------



## Elric (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm back! 

Alex will break/cut several chair legs into stakes

"These stakes will be useful in wounding the vampires.  I will try to remain near Rana so that the two of us can attack the enemies in tandem when it will be harder for them to defend against our attack.  I will also be ready to stake any of the vampires that Ubaar pins.  Emcat- if you, in some feline form, restrain one of the vampires, I will stake him as well.  Kelnar, some form of magical armor would be greatly appreciated- I do not don traditional armor because it interferes with my nimble fighting style."


I assume that Ubaar or Akharos will probably break down the door.  In this case, I'll just stick near Rana so that both characters can benefit from the flanking position that the other provides.  Alex will also keep on the watch for any vampires that are pinned (by Ubaar or maybe by Emcat in Cat form or something).  If a strong enemy is pinned, he'll try to stake them.  For this reason, if we engage a clearly superior vampire enemy, he'll try to maneuver near anyone who can pin that enemy).  Hopefully this will only apply to the leader...

(Hopefully I can get Mage Armor cast on me, since it gives me a very good AC and the potential to actually survive a flank attack)

(Elone and Ubaar especially would be very good targets of a Haste spell).


----------



## Elric (Feb 17, 2003)

"By the way, we should take great caution in this attack.  Jaina seems like excellent bait.

"There seem to be several reasons why Jaina could have been captured.

1.  Information
2.  Bait
3.  Ransom/Blackmail
4.  To turn her into a vampire (or otherwise recruit her)

If the answer is 3, then we would never be making this attack without some way to prevent them from killing Jaina

If the answer is 4, she might already be a vampire.  They would probably only do this if she had some extraordinary talent that they wanted to harness- what is it?

If the answer is 1 and they went to the length of capturing her, why haven't they gotten the information from her yet.  If they have the information, she's no use to them alive.

I really do not like my conclusions.  Rana, why do you think they captured her?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 17, 2003)

Rana answers "I am acting on Irusyl's orders.  She seemed confident that they will not kill Jaina, but she did not reveal why.  However, Jaina is like a daughter to Irusyl.  There is no way that Irusyl will knowingly sacrifice her to a bunch of Sharran holligans.

If it was about bait, I am not sure why they did not fully press the attck in the initial raid. They did not seem concerned with killing the defenders, just with taking Jaina.  In fact, the used poison gas.  Its almost like they went out of their way NOT to kill anyone.  UNless, of course, their mission is to flush you guys out...to see what assets Irusyl has in Luskan and move them into action and peril.  But nah, that can't be the case...I dont think...."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 17, 2003)

Elone grins wolfishly.  "If that is the case, I suspect we will prove more than they expected, eh?"  She seems quite excited.

"Are we ready to take this fight to them?"

In combat, Elone will shoot people, as appropriate.    She'll try to get a good shot on the vampire when she can stake him through the heart, and will cast true strike before taking the shot.  She'll also use Searing Light and Flame Strike as appropriate.  And a haste is always appreciated.    I need to get the celerity doman so I can cast that m'self....


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 18, 2003)

I propose that I interpret your posts so far to indicate the formation/positioning below.  Unless there are any complaints, this is how it is.  Kelnar has hasted Ubaar and Elone.  Post actions, including potentially breaking down the door.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 19, 2003)

The door is made of very thick wood, reenforced with iron, as apparently is the building, including the roof.  ALthough they are made of wood, there is little danger of them catching fire, as they are soggy and littered with globs of snow.

Action begins when someone opens the door.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 20, 2003)

Elone has cast the following spells in the few seconds before the door is opened: Guidance, Resistance, Entropic Shield, Shield of Faith, Magic Circle vs Evil, Divine Power, Summon Monster II (for a distraction - the monster can go in the door first, taking any readied attacks or traps on the door frame).  She has her Bow of True Striking drawn and ready, and her GMW'ed bow ready to switch to immediately from the Quiver of Mielikki   If a clustered target presents itself, she will drop a sound burst, then a flame strike.  If the vampire is obvious, a searing light, then a full round of attacks.  The first arrow will be a GMW'ed arrow, then an alchemists arrow, then the GMW'ed arrows from then on.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2003)

Ok well, I want to keep this thing going, but I am not willing to keep pushing action along artificially.  Thats not a game.  Thats a novel. But for now, I will just have you guys bust the door open.

Ubaar and Akharos ram themselves into the door, knocking it off its hinges, streight down. Elone's sumoned monster runs through and immediately is burned to dust by what she assumes was a Glyph of Warding (Good thinking).

You see a 10x15 room with a door directly at the other end.  A humanoid in a black cloak a breastplate emblazoned with the holy symbol of Shar rises suprised from a stool he is sitting on and drops his halbred as Ubaar and Akharos move in close (5 foor steps), with Rana coming in behind them with crossbow drawn.  The humanoid looks mostly human, but with pitch black skin and glowing red eyes.  He draws a sword and his face changes, downslanting bony ridghes appearing over his eyes, his cheekbones raising, and his mouth, revealing fangs.  

Alex moves to flank, as posted, Jumps, tumbles, and drives forward forward into the surprised monster as he stands, driving a stake into his chest. The monster roars in pain as the stake sticks in his armor, but does not entirely penetrate through to his heart (15dmg)

(I will not adjudicate Elone's attacks yet, becuase the phrasse "the vampire" might imply the leader only, but then again might not.  This guy is obviouisly not the leader)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2003)

And the map....


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 21, 2003)

For this one, since he's not the one we seek, I'll just use my True Strike shot to shoot a normal arrow, trying to stake him, then switch bows, and hurt him with arrows as much as possible.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 21, 2003)

OOC: What do i see on the roof? Is there a chimney? Are there several chimnies? If so how many?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2003)

There are chimneys at U33, T31, and Y18, but they are all barred and seem to have an iron door at the bottom, although the former two's doors are open.

BTW, I will be generous with's Emcat's movement to the chimneys if that is waht he is going to do, beucase you did not exactly specify that he joins up with the part and is thus all the way over in Q10


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 23, 2003)

Um...hellooooo?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 23, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'll be leaving Saturday morning PST to go skiing and won't be back until Monday evening.  Two main things to note:
> 
> 1 - Please run my PC's on auto-pilot based on their last stated actions.
> 
> I'll let you all know here when I'm back. *




Okeyday....

The monster swings his sword wildly trying to hold you guys back, but does not manage to connect. Akharos steps forward with his falchion, and instead of parrying the smaller blade, he parries the monster's arm right off of his body.  Blood and black smoke pour from the wound.  Ahkaros, having done a full followthough, swings the other direction with all his might, deftsly switching his hands' position as he swings so as to optimize his power.  His falchion obliterates the creature's neck (crit for 50dmg), and it turns briefly into a field of dust, blood, and black smoke before losing its form and crimbling to dust.  The blood quickly evaporate's black, creating dark, reddish-brown, burn-like stains on the floor and walls.

Now what.  The door to go further in is closed and locked, but presumedly bashable.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 23, 2003)

OOC: Swooping down Y18. Can i fit my small batlike frame through the bars and down the chute? If so i do that and then come out where i come out.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 23, 2003)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *OOC: Swooping down Y18. Can i fit my small batlike frame through the bars and down the chute? If so i do that and then come out where i come out. *




You can get through the bars, but there is a shutter at the bottom which is closed.  You can't bash through it directly in bat form.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 24, 2003)

"Great shot, Akh - he couldn't take the strength that flows in your blood.

Ubaar thinks we shouldn't wait at all - let's bust thru next door!"

Ubaar winds up to bash down the next door, timing his charge with his blood brother's... 









*OOC:*


 I might edit these, but Ubaar would have the following spells and effects up when attacking:
Karma bead (effective caster level 10)
Endure Elements : Fire (running from last night)
Magic Weapon (considered blessed)
Aid
Bull's Strength
Endurance
Barkskin (+4 natural armor), AC = 20
Suregrip applied (+2 to grapple checks for 10 minutes)

3rd level spells prepared: Tail of the Beast, Searing Light x3
swapped Endure Elements for Magic Weapon tonight  

P.S. Great work in keeping the thread going, Matt.
You're doing everything you can - I'm sorry it took me so long to catch up - I should be back to a more normal schedule now, so I'll be posting more often.
Let's kick some tail, guys! 
This scene is what we joined this thread for, no?


----------



## Leopold (Feb 24, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You can get through the bars, but there is a shutter at the bottom which is closed.  You can't bash through it directly in bat form. *




OOC: Crap i read the wrong one..i want to goto the first one on the list not that one..my fault..


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 25, 2003)

Elone gestures at the door.  "Ubaar, quickly!  Open our path!"  She will cast summon monster I, and use the monster to do the same test for traps on the door.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 25, 2003)

Midterm tomarrow...will post tomarrow aft...


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 26, 2003)

Emcat peeks through the chimneys to find two small, connected chapels with with black marble floors in which services are currently being held.  Various humanoids, perhaps a dozen in total, are sitting on cramped benches, watching a few clerics chant by the two alters.  Some of the individuals in the front rows seem human, but strangely have entirely black (not black in the human from Africa sense, black in the truly black sense) skin.

On one alter is a human, tied up and chained to the wall, with firewood below.  On the other is one of the black-skinned humans.

One of the priests (U33), wearing black robes with the holy symbol of Shar, begins speaking in Common.  "Tonight, our faithful fellow traveller in darkness Idzhar will be risen up by the favor of Shar, while the traitor Kivorl shall be sent to face eternal torment.  Begin the summons."

They start chanting in Infernal.

He takes a big glowing red crystal, nearly a foot long, and plunges it into the guy who is tied up (T33).  The man screams in pain as black smoke begins rising from every opening in his body. The wood suddenly ignites and starts burning him....


Meanwhile, Ubaar breaks down the next door, and a hapless summoned critter jumps through and gets blasted.

In the room is a table surrounded by comfortable chairs, three doors, and walls richly appointed with paintings and tapestries.  An austentaciously-dressed gnoll with a bright yellow suit, much jewelry, a cane, and a bugbear bodyguard is talking to three black-skinned humanoids, one of whom appears to be a robed human bearing a holy symbol of Shar (either a mage of cleric), the other two appearing to be large Orcs (or possibly half-ogres), wearing the same plate-robes combinations as the guard in the last room.  The gnoll runs to a door (Q16) and opens it, with his guard drawing a greatsword and backing towards him.

The holy symbol guy opens a door (S16), while his guards aim their polearms (you are not sure what these are...one end has a blade, the other a hook with a point behind it for setting against a charge) in your direction, trying to trip Ubaar in the doorway and slow you guys down. They hit him twice (34dmg), but he is too strong for them, forcing them to drop their weapons and draw their swords as they back towards the door.


----------



## Elric (Feb 26, 2003)

Alex leaps into the fray, shouting "Swift death to any who fight against us!"

I'm going to use some combination of Spring Attack/Tumble/Acrobatic Attack to flank one of these guards whenever the first one is engaged in melee (so that I can flank).  If I can pull off a full attack with flanking, even better.  I'm dodging whichever guard I am attacking.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 26, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *The holy symbol guy opens a door (S16), while his guards aim their polearms in your direction, trying to trip Ubaar in the doorway and slow you guys down. They hit him twice (34dmg), but he is too strong for them, forcing them to drop their weapons and draw their swords as they back towards the door. *



Ubaar sees the ineffectiveness of them trying to trip a shaman of The Thunderbeast, and smiles.

His canines showing thru the grin of battle, he snarls -
"You guys need some lessons in taking people down.
Here - let Ubaar show you how it done.
Akh - I'll take the Bad shaman and stop 'em from gettin' out that door.... you take the gnoll 'n' bugbear."

Ubaar unleashes a Surge of Strength (+10 STR bonus now) as he Jumps up (+15 to check) onto the table, then uses the higher ground as a stepping point (pun intended) to Stomping down on the holy-symbol-carrying robed dude in the SE corner. 
[ooc : +18 to unarmed stomp attack on cleric of Shar.
damage: 1d8 + 1 fire + 1 electricity + 10 STR]

Ubaar expertly follows up the Stomp attack with a surprise grapple, displaying more speed and skill than expected as he moves into the SE corner and joins into spiritually-satisfying hand-to-hand combat with the hapless priest (Improved Grapple feat gives free grapple on succcessful unarmed strike - grapple check is +16. This move I think provokes AoO's when he moves into SE corner square. Ubaar's AC is 20. Damage inflicted by Ubaar's hands is 1d8 +10).
Ubaar follows up this grapple with his second attack to further damage the cleric he is grappling, roaring and laughing his pleasure at engaging in his diety's favored pastime, and kicking bad guys' butts to boot (same bonuses and damage). 









*OOC:*


I wanted to Thunderstomp here badly, but it's just too cramped in this room.
Also, not enough charging room, so can't Overrun or Flying Stomp.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 26, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There'll be room later....


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 27, 2003)

Elone fires on the escaping priest, trying to drop him before he leaves.  "Solonor's light shall strip away Shar's dark shadows."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 27, 2003)

Kelnar will move to a point where he can conceal himself and still have some line of sight to cast magic missle at any opponent casting spells.

GE

OOC:  sorry for the absence.  I have had some technical difficulties with the web, but I am back now


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

Akharos moves into the melee, hoping to top his earlier vampire evaporation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 27, 2003)

Elone readies her bow before anyone can act, and puts two arrows right through the spellcaster's breastplate (45dmg), ruining his spell.  Howling in rage, his face changes into its vampiric form much like the first guard's did.

Alex jumps up onto the table and flips at one of the guards, who is being advanced on by Akharos.  The guard  sidesteps and Alex moves through to the wall.  The guard in one fluid motion from that step spins around and drives his blade into Alex's back (25dmg).

Rana stretches out her hand and says to the gnoll "Stay, little dog" and he stops frozen in the middle of the doorway.

Before anyone else can act, the three Sharans break for the door, just ahead of you guys, and dive through.  It shuts and locks behind them immediately, probably indicating that someone is on the other side.  

I will assume that Ubaar will not waste his Surge now. Akharos dodges a blow from the bugbear and bring's his Falcion down onto its back, cleaving a huge gash in it.  Ubaar, having jumped on the table for no reason, jumps on the bugbear's back, knocking him into the wall and producing a satisfying crunch.  It bounces backwords towards Ubaar, and he wraps both hands around the bugbear's head and snaps its neck.

Rana moves to pummel the gnoll, throwing him to the ground and backhanding him accross the face repeatedy , saying "How do YOU like it?  Huh?  Huh?  Oh, right you can't talk.  Oh, well. <commences pummeling>"  

Suddenly, Xbow bolts fly out from behind paintings on walls bordering T14, T15, and R17. Elone and Kelnar take minor hits (8dmg each).  Rana takes two through the back from the wall right behind her (48dmg).  She rolls off of the gnoll and tries to crawl under the table.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


 before I can post my actions, I need some questions addressed in the OOC thread.
Further, it seems like this raid has been expected, and we're being ambushed with the excessive defenses in this one room.
I'm leaning towards having Ubaar push for running away.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 28, 2003)

Questions answered.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 1, 2003)

Elone mutters quietly to herself "Solonor's bones."  She quickly casts Entropic Shield on herself, then makes a beeline for the door, hoping to take out any opposition on the other side (she opens the door, but doesn't enter it, shooting at anyone she can).


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2003)

Elone is pretty sure that the door will be locked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 2, 2003)

Emcat sees a guard walk in and tell the lead cleric:

"The intruders are strong.  We have retreated behind the defenses between the meeting room and the outer sanctum, but they very well might not hold."

Cleric: "The ritual will go on.  If they penetrate, we'll need all the help we can get.  Contact the guards outside and ensure that the exits are sealed to the intruders but the worshippers can be escorted out safely.  Do not interrupt me again unless you are forced to retreat to the inner sanctum."

Guard: "Yes, sir." (leaves)


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 3, 2003)

Elone growls deep in her throat.  "Thrice damned cowards."  She spins, and sprints quickly out the door, seeking another entrance somewhere on this level (heading towards the door on the opposite side, with the brooch of hiding activated, attempting to move quickly and hide at the same time with her haste.  If anyone spots her, she will out pace them if she can, or kill them if not.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 5, 2003)

Anyone else doing anytihng....?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 5, 2003)

Kelnar will follow, ready to Mag. Missle the first enemy in sight.

John


----------



## Elric (Mar 5, 2003)

Alex will follow with his rapier on the prowl


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 7, 2003)

You retreat from the well, defended room, and run out of the building.As soon as you leave the building, you are attacked from three arrow slits on each of the two towers and the doors at N6 and X7 open, with three soldiers leaving from each.

The crossbow bolts fly around you, and one pierces Akharos' armor slightly (6 dmg).  Elone fires two arrows into the arrow slits of the lower tower, hitting one sniper in the chest as he pops up for another shot (throwing him down), and another through a second archer's eye as he ducks down to reload his crossbow.

Kelnar points to the tower and three bursts of energy streak from his fingertips to another archer, causing him to back down but not dropping him.

Rana kicks over the table she's under and uses it for cover as she half-stumbles outside.  She kneel's down, points to the upper tower, and concentrates for a short while, until a small white dot of light streaks towards the upper tower.  There is a muffled flash inside, and it's inhabitants cease firing. (True Strike + Lightning-Substituted Fireball). 

Seeing what you did to the guys in the towers, your six would-be ambushers flee back towards the doors.

As yo ucan see, there is no easy way to get to the other side.  You have to climb ten feet to get onto the roof of the place you are trying to get into, or else use the stairs in the upper tower.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 7, 2003)

Elone laughs wildly, her eyes gleaming as the combat intensifies.  She is quietly singing a hymn to Solonor as she surveys the scene.  She gestures at the tower.  "Who thinks they're man enough to climb to the top, eh?"  She nocks an arrow, and aims at the tower.  "Solonor's Eye, and my arrows, will watch over you as you do!"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 8, 2003)

"I'll be happy to grant one person the gift of flight" Kelnar quips with two feet on the wall in front of everyone

_Kelnar begins to climb the wall with his slippers after casting fly on the the first volunteer._

OOC:  I may not be able to access the internet for this week as I will be traveling outside the country, but I will try! I trust DM Matt to play Kelnar on auto pilot...I can trust you...right!?!   

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 8, 2003)

To All: take advantage of the map grid to describe where you climb and where you move to.

To Leopold: You see the guard come in again and tell the cleric "We have beaten them back at the meeting room's fortifications, but I fear that they will try another method of attack.
Cleric:  "The orders stand, but we can evacuate the worshippers soon.  If we cannot hold here, we can fall back to the inner sanctum, which we probably will need to do."

To GE:



			
				GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> OOC:  I may not be able to access the internet for this week as I will be traveling outside the country, but I will try! I trust DM Matt to play Kelnar on auto pilot...I can trust you...right!?!
> GE *




Just be sure that your memorized spells are up to date (iirc they are) and you're set.


----------



## Elric (Mar 8, 2003)

I will also be gone (out of the country) for the next week, so feel free to play Alex without me.  Anyone else can state actions for me if they want- otherwise, Matt can just handle it.  See you all in a week!

Alex has a dismal climb skill but won't necessarily benefit that much from Flight since he's already pretty mobile.  Ubaar has Boots of S&S (iirc) and ridiculous Strength, so he can probably just pick Alex up and jump up.  Akharos has a Ring of Jumping, but heavy armor might make him less likely to be able to make the 10 foot leap while carrying someone.  

"Ubaar, I don't think I can jump that high and my climbing skills are almost certainly inadequate.  Perhaps you can carry me and leap this obstacle."


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 10, 2003)

Elric said:
			
		

> *"Ubaar, I don't think I can jump that high and my climbing skills are almost certainly inadequate.  Perhaps you can carry me and leap this obstacle." *



"Ubaar could probably throw you up there even easier.

Anyone wanna lift?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry I couldnt post tonite...I will this evening.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 11, 2003)

(CORRECTION: Kelnar's MMs killed their target last round)

Elone watches the towers, reaady to shoot anyone who comes near the arrow slits (Spot Check =1.  Ouch.)

Akharos notes the high roof and his heavy armor, but backs up somewhat, runs, jumps, and manages to reach the roof at chest height.  He pushes himself up with his mighty arms, trying to get up onto the roof safely.

Ubaar lifts Alex over his head prepares to toss him onto the roof.  

Kelnar climbs the wall and gives Elone fly.

Rana points at the wall with one of her arms, and a grappling hook shoots from her gauntlet, carrying her up.

Suddenly, two small explosions are heard and there are puffs of smoke in the towers.  A small black ball hits Akharos in the back, cutting right through his armor (8 dmg).  He fights through the pain and holds on to the roof, then finally pulls himself up.

Another pierces Ubar as well (10 dmg), but he does not drop Alex, instead throwing him safely onto the roof, where he rolls and lands standing. Ubaar then does the same thing that Akharos did, with Ahk helping by grabbing him and pulling him up.

Four Xbow bolts streak at Kelnar as he climbs, and three hit (15 dmg), but thanks to his magical shoes, he still sticks to the wall

Elone reacts immediately, firing an arrow into the first musketeer's head via his throat, and into the second one's chest, taking them both down.  She flies up to the roof with the rest of you.

There are two soldiers per tower still alive that you know of.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 12, 2003)

Elone laughs.  "If that is the best you can muster, you blighters, then you'd best throw yourself on Solonor's mercy quick!"

She surveys the group quickly, prepared to dump spells for healing if need be.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 12, 2003)

HP UPDATE (before Elone heals anyone)  :
Ubaar 73 +18 (Endurance) - 34 -10 = 47/91
Alex 59-25 = 34/59
Elone: 74/74
Akharos 70-6-8 = 56/70
Kelnar 49-15 = 34/49 
Emcat 74/74
Rana: Max-48 = not many/?


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 14, 2003)

Achem.

*bump*


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 16, 2003)

bump-biddily-bump bump, bump-bump....


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 17, 2003)

Kelnar will fling a full contingent of 5 magic missles at the soldier who shot at him.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 17, 2003)

The soldiers have now taken cover in the tower, but an angry Kelnar makes a fist and punches towards the tower.  He opens his hand as he does this, and each finger unleahes a bolt of energy.  They streak in star formation into the tower in a somewhat eliptical path and blast one of the soldiers to the other side of the room, likely killing him, but you can;t see where he went.


D_R said: "She surveys the group quickly, prepared to dump spells for healing if need be."

Sounds like he's asking me to deal with that...
Elone doesnt have many spells left...

Orisons  Guidance (2), Resistance, Create Water, Light, Purify Food and Drink 
 1st level  Bless, Cause Fear 
 2nd level  Hold Person, Sound Burst
 3rd level  Inflict Serious Wounds, Searing Light
 4th level   
 5th level   

You are assuming that most of the really dangerous baddies are undead, so inflict serious and hold person are useless, so I'll assume that those are swapped out

Rana has taken the most dmg and is at the lowest HP, so she gets the cure serious.  Ubaar has taken the second-most by both absolute numeric AND % of Max, so he gets the L2.  Ubaar is healed 20, and Rana is healed 30.


Spells update for all:

Elone: 
Orisons  Guidance (2), Resistance, Create Water, Light, Purify Food and Drink 
 1st level  Bless, Cause Fear 
 2nd level Sound Burst
 3rd level  Searing Light
 4th level   
 5th level

Kelnar:
0 ? Detect Magic x2, Mage Hand x2
 1st ?  Magic Misslex2, Identify, Expidtious Retreat, Charm Person,
 2nd ? Fox?s Cunning, Prot. Fr. Arrows, Web, See Invisibility, Tasha?s Hid. Laughterx2, Mirror Image
 3rd ? Fireballx2
 4th ?  Arcane Eye, Improved Invisibility, Stoneskin, Confusion,
 5th ? Teleport, Prying Eyes, Dominate Person,
Fly wasnt memorized, but I had already let you cast it.  I instead removed Hold Person, useless against the undsead u expect.  You may alter your spell selection for the encounter in your next post if you wish, but after that it stays for the day.

Emcat (Who prolly outght to get out of the chimney and join the fray pretty soon.  Among other reasons, the best healing that the rest of the clerics can muster without sacrificing their important searing lghts are 2 CMWs)

0 Resistance x2. Flare x2. Fire eyes, Cure Minor wounds 
 1 Magic Fangx2, Regenerate light wounds x2
 Entangle, Summon Nature ally 1 
 2 Body of the Sun, Flaming Sphere, Regenerate Moderate Wounds x2, Warp Wood
 3 Greater Magic Fang, mass resist elements, Neutralize Poison, Regenerate Ring
 4 Dispel Magic, Flame Strike, Regenerate Serious Wounds
 5 Animal Growth, Summon Nature Ally V, x (Is this an empty slot?)

Ubaar   
0 - Stomp, Create Water, Detect Magic, Virtue, Resistance
 1 - Thunderstomp (domain), Divine Favor x2, Smite
 2 - Bull's Strength
 3 - Tail of the Beast, Searing Light x3

HP:
Ubaar 73 +18 (Endurance) - 34 -10 +20 = 67/91
 Alex 59-25 = 34/59
 Elone: 74/74
 Akharos 70-6-8 = 56/70
 Kelnar 49-15 = 34/49 
 Emcat 74/74
 Rana: Max-48+30 = enough/max-18


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 17, 2003)

You guys remain on the roof. There are guys alive in the towers that were firing at you, but they seem to have backed off.  The other towers  have shuttered thir arros slits, although there are peepholes.  You cannot tell if they are ready to fire.

Meanwhile, several soldiers leave the towers, propping open the doors.  They fan out in the roof near the exits from the temple area.

Meanwhile, looking in at the ritual, the priest removes the glowing red crystal from the now-charred Kivorl, and plunges it into Idzhar's chest.

He screams in agony as his skin burns and darkens.  Idzhar's image begins alternating sporadiaclly with that of some sort of shadow demon with purplish-black skin, four arms, and a fanged, wolfish muzzle.  Each time that the demon appears, Idzhar becomes more like it.  He gets larger and stronger.  His hands become clawed.  His face becomes more feral.  His canine teeth grow.  Bony ridges appear over his eyes.  The cleric pulls the crystal out, and Idzhar slumps forward.

The cleric gestures to one of the guards, and the guard says: "We're under attack.  Everyone evacuate through the nearest door, go into the guard towers, and go home.  We'll have everytihng under control shortly."

Idzhar gets back up and tears out of his chains, then says "Ready for battle, Dark Master."  One of the guards hands him a set of equiptment, and his dons his arms and armor.  

A large orc, wearing the uniform of an officer in Storm's army, refuses to leave.  He draws an intricately-runed falcion  "I'm not going anywhere.  Where are the infidels?"

The cleric responds.  "Very well, then.  Go hep the guards get the rest of the worshippers to safety, then come back here."

He leaves, and comes out the exit near the top tower.  Including him, there are 6 soldiers per tower outside.  Several worshippers are moving towards the towers.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 17, 2003)

Looking toward the orc, Kelnar feels the heat of battle boiling within...he unleashes a small sphere of heated energy at the group of newcomers.

_ OOC: It sounds to me as if there is a group of 6 soldiers and an orc and a cleric or mage within the radius of a fireball and there are no allies to be hurt.  If that is the case then I will fireball that group.  About the spell selection...Sorry, I'll be more on top of it! _

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 18, 2003)

Kelnar gets down a little and blasts a fireball at ground level (for him) to explode between the end of the roof that he is on and the upper tower. 

Taking the cue, Rana hits by lower tower.  

The two explosions go off at about the same time.  SOldiers and pieces thereof fly everywhere.  A couple of the Sharran worshippers manage to limp wounded and singed into the towers.  It turns out that the towers were not shuttered as you thought, but curtained for quick response to an attack.  The blasts to right through the curtains and burns the snipers too.  In each tower, the black powder for the muskets explodes as well. You are pretty sure that the snipers are now dead.

The singed orc gets up and curses "Cowards!  Come down here and fight. If you have might and skill of arms, lets see you prove it.  He hastily goes back inside.

(OOC: Well, you guys just more or less wiped out the military installation that is these four towers.  You'll get XP for the troops and for accomplishing a secondary objective, but it was definately a big rescource drain that may not have been necessary)

Onward!


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC: Muahahahaha.  Resources that kill evil are never wasted!  Unless the big ol' demon bugger smashes us to bitses....

IC: Elone lets out a whisper of praise as the fireballs explode.  "Solonor, my thanks for your choice of allies in this assault."  She then smiles at the orcish captain, and unleashes a barrage of arrows (rapid shot + hasted action - I've really got to get her many shot too) at him.  (Do we see this demon creature as well?  If so, then change that to full attack on the orc, and searing light on the demon creature).


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 18, 2003)

You cannot directly see any of them from on top of the roof, beucase they have all pulled back to the inside.  

Everyone please begin citing numbers for movement.  Declare your initial position on the roof.  No guards remain (the ones on patrol either fled or joined the groups you blew up.)

The Orc went into the door to P34.  Note also the door to Z31 was also used.  

Use what you know from the map and the conversations that Emcat (Leopold?  U there? Helloooo?) overheard to plan how to go in, then do it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 21, 2003)

hmm...planophobia again?....Why no posts?  Is there something that you are waiting on?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 23, 2003)

*OOC:*


 i've been too busy to keep up, but after reading thru and finally getting up to speed, it looks like we have quite the scene laid out before us.
Good work in moving us along, Matt - 
guys! We can input more than this, can't we?
There's an evil temple to invade and crack skulls in, is there not?
Is Elric back in the country yet? Is garyh (Akharos) in? 

Is the haste worn off yet?
For Ubaar's post, I'll assume he somehow knows the door to Z31 was used. 







"Let's follow that one on to the far side of tha temple.
It farthest away from where we bashed in, so may-be it least pre-pared for us.

Maybe we should get pre-pared to kick some a$$, eh?
You guys saving any Strength back, or you gonna use some now?

Ubaar would heal himself (spontaneously swapping out his Bull's Strength for healing, caster level of 10 currently from Prayer Bead still) before casting Magic Weapon (from the Pearl of Power) on his stomp boots to match the magic glow on his Greatsword. Then a Divine Favor before the group attacks.
He has an Aid already going (+1 morale to attacks and damage and +1d8 temporary hp's) that wasn't noticed in the previous scuffle.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 23, 2003)

"Let's be quick...with all this noise going slowly cannot be good"  Kelnar follows Ubaar.

GE


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 24, 2003)

Elone grins.  "I am prepared as I'll ever be.  Lead one, eloquent one."  She bounds off after Ubaar, keeping her eyes open.

OOC: Sorry - for some reason I lost my notifies, so I didn't know stuff was happening.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 25, 2003)

You pusue the orc into the temple area immediately after blasting the guards.  You get in before they can take up defensive positions in the temple area, and your opponents have fled to whatever is beyond the door to the left 

You catch a glimpse of the Kraken leader standing in the doorway.  he slams the door shut as soon as the orc is through (no time to attack them).  

You can feel that the space around you is not right, and for more reasons then the palpable evil that hangs in the air.  You are very sure that this place is a bit bigger on th einside than on the outside.

(Declare where you are in the revealed area.  Also, declare a color.  If you'd like, define it numericaly for me and I'll see what I can do)

The room darkens and is suddenly pitch black.


----------



## Elric (Mar 25, 2003)

Is this magical darkness?  Can I tell?  If not, then Alex will shout out, asking if Kelnar or someone else can tell.

If this darkness is magical, Alex will try to escape it, moving swiftly in one direction, rapier ready.

As for placement, this area seems a little big.  Not big as in unrealistic, given whatever strange effects are at work here, but big enough that coordinating positions will be hard.  I might have missed something, but in what part of this general area are we?  Once I know that, I can declare a more specific position.

"Be careful.  Our enemies may be able to see in this darkness.  Can anyone navigate well without sight?  If so, keep the rest of us informed."


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 25, 2003)

Oops.  Accidently revealed that supply room.  Not a proble, I guess.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 25, 2003)

Through the (magical) darkness, you hear the voice of the Kraken leader.  

Position: Anywhere in the temple area (the visable stuff on the right)

"Persistant, aren't you?  Nice detour, but you can't avoid the inevitability to being destroyed by our defenses.  Good luck in there."

It is very difficult to see, but those with infravision can detect four balls of dark energy darting around the room, and a misty black smoke is pouring from openings in both altars.

The balls charge you guys.  Ubaar, Kelnar, and Akharos are hit (7,7,12 dmg).  Those who are hit feel the creatures pass right through them, seeming to burn their souls from them for an instant.

Kelnar sees similarities between the mist and the poison gas used in the attack at Irusyl's place.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 25, 2003)

Elone will take up a position around y53.  You can make me something easy - 22DD22 works for me.

Elone curses at the darkness.  "This is not a natural darkness!"  She will attempt to cast light to dispel an area around herself, and if that fails, attempt to channel positive energy into the area, and listen for sounds other than her party.


----------



## Leopold (Mar 26, 2003)

OOCM_MATT I am dipping out of this game for a while. Please feel free to run my PC. Thank you for giving me the chance to run and play a druid!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 27, 2003)

OOC: I am not sure where the other characters are, but Kelnar would be BEHIND the tough guys.

Kelnar will cast improved invis. upon himself and then stoneskin on the ubaar.  After that he will again take a look at the tide of the battle

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 28, 2003)

Not enough info..awaiting more posts....


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2003)

.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 30, 2003)

I still need sometihng from Ubaar and/or Akharos, particularly becuase no one else has a chance of bashing upen the door...


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 30, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Busting open WHICH door, exactly?
I'm not sure where we are - if we're in the big double-roomed area with tables, than I'm sure Ubaar would have gone smack-dab in the middle of the room (W54) and waited for something for him to attack.
Why wouldn't he have been able to strike at the balls when they closed?
He has darkvision.
What the heck is INFRAvision, by the way?  <--big wink 







"Ubaar can usually see well in dark.
You guys want to fight these balls of smoke, or run for it past 'em into other rooms?"

Ubaar weilds his greatsword, taking it from its sheath with a palpable *ssssshhhhhhing!* in the darkness.
The sound bodes ill for someone, or something.... which party is in for it is yet to be seen....


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 30, 2003)

"Those 'balls' have attacked some of our group before and I am sure they will again if we allow them to survive.  Let us finish them now while we have numbers."

Kelnar unleashes a magic missle at the next ball of mist he sees.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 30, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




The door that the Kraken leader and the Orc fled behind, at S50-T50.

Rana says "The inner sanctum sould be right beinhd that door.  All that was practice.  This one is real"  She concentrates for a moment, and arcs of electricity run over the surface of her body for a few seconds.  Her eyes glow a bright blue.  The lightning slowly subsides, seemingly absorbed into her (game Mechanics Meaning: Buff Spells cast), although they seem to come out occasionally, and her hair moves as if in the wind of a storm.   She raises her gauntlets and crashes them together over her head.  Electricity arcs to each one of you,and is absorbed into your bodies.  You feel energized and quickened, the electrical impulses traveling through your nerves much faster than usual (Game Mech: Haste for all)

Kelnar, his elven eyes piercing the darkness, blasts one of the shadowy balls out of existance.  Ubaar wasnt fast enough to get a ball the firtst time, but this timehe raises his greatsword into the path of a speeding shadowball, which, does not have time to move out of the way.  The ball is cut in half and the rest of it fades away.  Similarly Akharos manages to shatter the other incoming ball before it can hit him again.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 31, 2003)

OOC: are there still mist balls floating around?  if so, continue the onslaught, if not


IC:  Let's get that door opened.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 31, 2003)

Elone grins at Rana.  "That is precisely my thoughts.  Now we do what is required of us."  She pulls out her bow of true strike again, and whispers quietly to it, then takes aim at the door (or where she remembers the door being).


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 31, 2003)

A Couple Reminder Notes:

1. No more balls.

House Rules: 

1. Becuase vampires do have vulnerable spots, most are subject to critical hits and sneak attack dmg from certain weapons.  There include all slashing weapons (neck) and wooden piercing weapons (chest)

2. Guantlets (and their spiked and bladed varieties) can be used in a set and weilded as if they were a single weapon, although they get no extra attacks.  Thus gauntlet users dont have to go around with one glove like Michael Jackson (Relevent BC Rana is using bladed gauntlets)

3.  As long as they hace no mechanical effect, feel free to embellish spells and attacks (particularly those that do not need DM resolution) in any way you see fit.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 2, 2003)

Paging reapersaurus and/or garyh.  Fighters needed to smack down cornered vamps....


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 3, 2003)

Ubaar revels in the extra speed granted him by the mage.

"We fast now!
Ubaar say we take it to the vamp-ires now, while we still can.

Akharos.... blood brother... let's do what we do best, and crush that door.
For this fight, we gunna need you to lop off heads like never before."

The hulking half-orc calls the Divine Favor of the Thunderbeast upon himself, before concentrating on his feet (Divine Focus of sauropod footprint on stomp boots) and stomping them twice, before sprouting a Tail of pure Force (Tail of the Beast).

He motions towards Akharos, and they shoulder into the door at S50-T50.









*OOC:*


 Divine Favor and Tail of the Beast now cast, and a status:
Ubaar recently cast a cure on himself, and has Aid and Endurance running, as well as Bull's Strength (but I don't know what rolls any of those got)


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 4, 2003)

I'll post tomarrow.  Hopefully garyh or Elric will before i do....


----------



## Elric (Apr 5, 2003)

Alex follows Ubaar and Akharos and will try to flank any enemies that they encounter.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok, I am posting the maps and key first...


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 6, 2003)

The Key....If you want your color changed, just ask.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 6, 2003)

The door, hardened against the most powerful blows they could concieve of, nonetheless splinters open at the lock as Ubaar and Akharos ram through it, with Alex and Rana following in right behind them.  the casters and Elone stay behind, but keep a good line of sight.

Rana takes out a glowing crystal orb about the size of a baseball.  Kelnar recognizes it as a Full Moon Orb, produced by clerics of the Church of Sylune.  It produces bright moonlight that, for its short duration, cannot be countered by Shadow Weave magic of any sort.  She throws it at the Fighter Bad at S46 and it shatters, brightening up the room immediately from total darkness to moderate shadows.  The Sharrans cringe and seem somewhat singed by the effect.

The forces inside are ready, and each of those entering is attacked (AOO's from reach) by a Fighter Bad.  Alex and Rana avoid the flailing fighters easily (Tumble).  A polearm strike glances of Akharos' armor, and the FB at S46 stabs Ubaar for 18.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 6, 2003)

Elone grins.  "Ah, that is the sort of ralllying speech I like to hear, Ubaar."  Once the door is open, she moves 5 feet forward, staying out of the range of the fighters, and launches a full volley of arrows at the caster located at s25 (Rapid Shot) with her normal bow, then readies an action to shoot any who casts a spell within her sight.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 7, 2003)

Kelnar, faced with the danger of combat again waves his hands in a common cantation and seems to disappear.  It is quickly evident by the sound of his voice that he is still present as he tries to warp the minds of his allies attackers.  (Improved invis and then confusion centered 15' rad in S 44.  Save vs. 21)

OOC: Now we're gonna have some fun!


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 7, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Kelnar, faced with the danger of combat again waves his hands in a common cantation and seems to disappear.  It is quickly evident by the sound of his voice that he is still present as he tries to warp the minds of his allies attackers.  (Improved invis and then confusion centered 15' rad in S 44.  Save vs. 21)
> 
> OOC: Now we're gonna have some fun! *




GE:  Note that it seems that the vast majority of your opponents are undead, and thus immune to confusion.  you sure you want to do that?
----------------------------
I neglected to actually describe the place.  It appears to be a research and analysis center much like Irusyl's base.  You are not sure what exactly the people here are up to or who exactly they work for, altohugh the Church of Shar is one obvious possibility. There are rows and rows of book shelves and desks (the desks are the brown things two squares wide, the rest are bookshelves almost to the ceiling) with books and papers scattered all over the place.  Several noncombatants who apparently work there cower.  The black doors are iron and armored.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 7, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, I didn't realize they were undead.  If the mage is living Kelnar will instead cast Hold Person on him (DC 21: 10 + 3+6+2) and if he is not, Kelnar will cast Protection from arrows on  himself.

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2003)

Ubaar fills his limbs with the power of Uthgar, and lays into the fighter that tagged him with all deliberate destructiveness, growling ferociously and with wild abandon.









*OOC:*


 Surge of Strength, and using Greatsword and Tail full out


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 11, 2003)

Initiative Order (holy crap thqts a lot of combatants):

Rana 31
Fighter Bad 27
XBowman Bad 27
XBowman Bad 26
Mage Bad 25
Fighter Bad 24
Elone 20
Big Bad 19
Fighter Bad 16
Alex 13
Akharos 13
Calain 13
Cleric Bad 12
XBowman Bad 12
Emcat 11
Ubaar 11
Fighter Bad 11
Cleric Bad 11
Orc 10
Kelnar 9

You rush in through the door to engage the defenders, moving in in a group to defend and flank for each other.

Rana dives under the reach of the fighter in U49 and procedes to attack him from W49.  You watch a series of blindingly-fast strikes and parrys between them, with Rana's electrically charged gauntlets sending sparks into the air.  She gets inside the reach of his polearm, and he holds it with both hands tries to use it to pull her in from behind.  As he does, she backhands him accross the neck and the bladed crest on her hand slices his head off.  The vampire dissipates into arcs of red energy and black ash as his equiptment falls empty to the floor.  As that occurs, you notice a red glow eminating from under the cloaks of the 2 clerics.

The fighter in Q49 lunges at Alex with his polearm, but misses.

Two Xbowmen lead out from behind bookcases and fire four shots at Rana, two striking her in the back (21dmg)

The sharran mage strikes before Elone can shoot him, sumoning up an icy sphere in U52 that explodes violently into razer-sharp shards and send severyone ducking for cover (including the vamp fighter in Q49 (dmg: Ubaar 14, Alex 0, Elone, Emcat, Kelnar, Vamp(Q49) and Akharos 7.)

The two fighters above and to the left strike at Akharos, forcing him to divide his parry's until one of them lures him onto another's blade, which cuts through his armor by his shoulder (16dmg) and knocks him down. The other plunges his blade into Akharos' other shoulder. (17 more dmg)

Elone steps closer to the doorway and fires a volley of arrows into one of the clerics.  Two hit him in the chest, sending red-black, energized blood spurting out, but they miss the heart (33 dmg).

She surveys the battle field looking for casters.  The Big Bad and the clerics are casting, but the Big Bad is bearest to done. She fires an arrow at him, streight and true towards the heart, but suddenly he moves his hand to catch it by the shaft while the tip is a couple inches away from penetrating.  in spite of the force of the arrow, his hand is not moved towards him even slightly, but rather it remains perfectly still.

He stares forward with a cold discipline as he extends his hand and does a "come here" motion with his hard, clawed, fingers.  Elone suddenlyflies to his hand like a cannon ball.  Ubaar dives out of the way to prevent her from crashing through him.  BB steps forward with his back leg and lunges forward a step, moving his other fist to meet her forehead as she hurtles towards him. The blow about equally as powerful as the spell itself, and Elone crumbles to her knees in front of him. He jumps up and knees he in the chin, lifting her up somewhat, then grabs her in the air and throws her face-first into the book shelf in V43. She lands (along with a pile of books) on the desk at U43, which breaks as she falls on it (73dmg, hp -->-3).

Alex waits until someone sets him up a flanking action.

Akharos (garyh? yoohoo...) gets up and moves in toward the vamp fighter at S46.  He brings his falchion down hard on the vamp's polearm (being weilded kind like a double weapon for close range), bringing his opponent's defenses down.  For a tense moment, they pause with the falcion keeping the pole down. the sharran is strong, but Akharos is stronger.  Akharos stares into the creature's eyes, and sees their burning red irises of hellfire.  Akharos lifts his bladde, stepping forward and swinging it like a baseball bat against the vampire, and cleaving clean through his neck (Crit 51dmg).  The vampire crumbles in the same manner as the others, and you again see sometihng under the clerics' robes glow red.

Suddenly, there is a burst of flame in R49.  As it dies down, you see Calain.  Or, at least, what you think is Calain.  Half of his head is charred and skeletal, with long, stringy, blond hair.  He speaks in the voice of a teenaged girl  "Calain is a coward.  As you know, he ran away one night.  He ran from his challenge.  He ran from his destiny.  But he cannot run from his past...just like he couldn't outrun the angry mob that killed him long ago.  But when he came back, I came with him...and I will not let him run."  the voice suddenly becomes Calain again.  Instead of the insolent, misanthropic Calain that you used to know, he instead seems scared and subdued.  "Yes, Theresa.  Yes. Kill. Yesss..."  He starts casting a spell.

The wounded Sharran cleric finishes his spell as he digs his hand into his wound.  e pulls it out, and the blood becomes a long, whiplike stream of energized blood eminating from his hand.  He moves forward a bit and whips Akharos with it (6 dmg)  The blood whip leaves his hand, and begins trying to attack Akharos on its own.

The Sharran in U44, crouching behind the desk that the BB broke with Elone, fires two shots at Ubaar, one being stopped by his aror, the other penetrating his chest (14dmg).

The Orc surfaces from his hiding place under a desk and enters U48 and taunts the badly wounded Akharos.  "Abomination! How dare a pathetic half-breed like you dare to immitate the Order of Cleavers (Akharos knows that to be an order of falcion-weilding orcish warriors.  The magical blades that they weild, called Orcish Cleavers, are highly prized because they make thier weilders faster and stronger.)   He prepares to fight Akharos next round.

Ubaar channels the strength of the thunderbeast, growing somewhat as his muscles bulge and  his mouth lets out a roar.  He meets an oncoming fighter with a body slam and tries to bring his blade down to crush his head, but the fighter moves in under it slightly, causing the greatsword to fall short and Ubaar to pass him by.  They both turn and Ubaar tries again.  The fighter raises his weapon with time to spare, blocking with his haft, but a practically airborne Ubaar cleaves right through the weapon and shatters the vampire's head (sufficient destruction of the head i.e. dmg > total hp kills like decapitation), causing it to collapse into a pile of equipment, blood, and dust.  Again a red glow comes from under the clerics' robes.

The other cleric uses a claw to cut his other palm (1dmg), summons a blood whip like the other one,  whips Ubaar (4dmg) .  It also leaves his hand to attack on its own.

Emcat runs in to help Elone, but the cleric in S45 tackles and grapples him in T45 (AOO).  The two tumble to the ground as the vampire cleric, far stronger, tries to bite his neck.

Kelnar casts Prot from arrows on himself.

Map coming tomorrow.  3 of the 4 regular fighters on the other side are dust, one cleric is wounded.  Ubaar and Akharos are taking goodly amounts of dmg.  Elone is in very bad shape and Emcat is at risk of being blood drained soon.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 11, 2003)

Out of curiousity, what the hell just happened to Elone?


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 12, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Out of curiousity, what the hell just happened to Elone? *




If you must know, and I understand the reason to desire to know, although it requires announcing important stat info about the big bad.  

SPOILER BELOW...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..


He used the violent thrust mode of the Psionic power Telekinesis.  Its a novel use of it, but legal nonetheless.  The only non-standard thing here is that he has an alternative way of using Con-based psi abilities, being that he is technically undead, but it will make sense if and when you determine more about his specific nature.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 12, 2003)

Kelnar will dominate the orcish fighter and then cast magic missle at a badly wounded cleric, hopefully disrupting a spell.

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 13, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I'm waitin to see the map, but I'm hoping there will be some tasty targets for 2 Searing Lights from Ubaar this next round.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 13, 2003)

cxcx


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 13, 2003)

I realized that Ubaar did wind up next to another baddie, and thus gets the rest of his attacks..Also, I missed Alex's strike....So...

Ubaar swings himself around with his greataxe, which the fighter duncks, then continues moving to strike with his tail, which the fighter then jumps over.  Alex moves in on him and jumps into the air with his stake,driving the stake into the vamp's chest in midair, but again, it did not penetrate far enough.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 14, 2003)

Elone bleeds quietly and prepares to die.

OOC: Did you make a system shock check to see if she died from massive damage?


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 14, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone bleeds quietly and prepares to die.
> 
> OOC: Did you make a system shock check to see if she died from massive damage? *




Yes, i did.  She didn't die.  Don't be so pessimistic.  She has 7 rounds...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 14, 2003)

In the next round Kelnar will telekinetically move Elone to his side and cast Endurance on Her. (its the only healing I got!)

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 15, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *In the next round Kelnar will telekinetically move Elone to his side and cast Endurance on Her. (its the only healing I got!)
> 
> GE *




Rana has some potions.  Free action to call for one, move equiv for each of you to toss/catch.

I feel like being nice and letting slide the fact that you dont have TK memorized and let it replace Confusion.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry about my absense.  I should have something up tomarrow afternoon.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 18, 2003)

OOC: Note that Elone already has endurance cast on herself - she casts it every morning when she gets up.  So that wouldn't help her much. Get her concious (4 hp) and she can heal herself, though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 19, 2003)

Ubaar: pick your targets for the searing lights...otherwise, this is the round.
--------------------------------------------

Rana takes a swing at the sniper at W48, who drops his Xbow and blocks with his solid, fleshy arm.  The other sniper shoots at her and misses.  She throws a vial of CMW potion to Kelnar.  She takes a couple more swings at W48, but fails to connect.  He ducks under a swipe and tackles her to the ground.  They wrestle as he tries to bite her neck.  

The mage sees huge, metal-clad Akharos as a big juicy target and blasts a blot of electrity from his fingertips at him.  He's still faster than he looks, though, and the bolt strikes the ground nearby as he sidesteps it, only some of it arcing back towards him (19dmg)

The fighter by Ubaar and Alex realizes that he is cornered for the moment and in pain from the stake embedded not quite deeply enough in his chest  holds where he is, preparing to defend against any incoming attacks.

Elone misses her move, still lying motionless on the pile of books and broken furniture.

The BB doesn't do anything quite yet, except taunt: "This is easier than I expected.  I knew you'd take the bait, but your incompetence in battle took me completely by surprise.  Who's next?"

Continuing with his previous plan  to use Ubaar for flanking, Alex moves in on the defending warrior, but none of his staking attempts come any close to collecting.

Akharos runs forward and attacks the cleric that sent the blood whip after him.  He winds up with his falcion, spinning around entirely by the time her arrives, cleaving the cleric through the chest and neck and throwing him onto the table at M48.  The vampire survives the blow, however.

Calain/Therea's eyes glow with hellfire and all of the standing enemies burst into flameas C/T raises his/her fist into the air.  The two standing snipers and the cleric who Akharos dropped burn to ashes in seconds (DAMN Firebrand is too powerful)  The blood whip on Akharos disappears, leaving a line of splattered blood on the ground.  On the table where the cleric was is a huge red crystal much like the one that was used in the ritual that Emcat watched.  It is glowing intermittently.

Emcat, wrestling with the other cleric, starts morphing and shifting.  The cleric uses the opportunity to pin Emcat, and moves to bite his neck.  The cleric quickly realizes that he is embracing a sarbetooth tiger.  Emcat whispers in the clerics ear in a throaty, rasping voice "You call THOSE fangs?!"  The vampire ignores the pain of Emcat's claws and bite, and the two wrestle, Emcat getting out of the pin.   The blood whip meanwhile misses Ubaar.

The Orc, who has been hanging back, now having been singed by Calain's fire meanwhile charges across the room to Akharos, and plunges his blade into Akharos' back (26dmg +46 previous = 72...70-82 = -2....), and he falls over onto the table and lays in the cleric's ashes.

Kelnar reaches out his hand and Elone comes flying towards him.  He catches her and slowly lowers her to the ground, then hold her upper body up, opens her mouth, and pours the potion down it.  After a slight delay, Elone opens her eyes (hp -->11), looking around dazedly.  Kelnar holds her as the potion infuses her with the energy to ignore the severity of her injuries, and she gradually realizes whats going on.  (Still no action next round...Stunning  Fist + Pain Touch still apply even though she is no longer at negative hp)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 20, 2003)

*OOC:*


 OK, as I read it, the cleric that was in O47 was charged by Akharos, then toasted by Calain's Firebrand.
That leaves only the fighter next to Ubaar on the upper-right of the map, until the orc runs by and drops Akharos (more on that later). 







Ubaar wants to clear some space and maybe finish off the vamp fighter next to him, so he whips his Tail of the Thunderbeast at him in a southerly direction (effectively a free action like Spiritual Weapon being used on the same opponent - Ubaar's attack bonus with the Tail is +20! (BAB+6 +10 STR +3 Divine Favor +1 Aid... I'm sick of it missing  Damage is 1d10 + 14). 
If it hits, it strikes with a Bull Rush as a LArge creature with 22 STR (STR check +10).
If Ubaar's clear of the vamp fighter, he'll move to O49, roaring at the BB " Ubaar is next, you blood-sucker!
Let's see how you guys can take the power of the Thunderbeast lighting up your dark hole!" and cast 2 Searing Lights at the vamps from P44 thru T45 (all the vamps that are left, I think).








*OOC:*


 Damage would be 10d8 _for each spell_ if they are vamps, since Ubaar is effectively 10th caster level still. 







Also, Ubaar should be able to Reach the orc with an AoO from his Tail-Club as it runs past and strikes his blood-brother in the back (Akharos). 







*OOC:*


 I realized when looking at the orc's path of travel that it originally ran right thru at least 5 of Ubaar's threatened spaces... now the orc just runs thru one of them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 21, 2003)

Ubaar sweeps his tail into the defending vampire, hitting him quite hard and throwing him up against the wall and knocking him down.   He's alive, but he's now caught right between Ubaar and Alex.

Ubaar sees the Orc charging to stab Akharos from behind, and swings his tail into the Orc's legs from behind, sending him crashing into Akharos *(without hitting or doing dmg)* and falling to the ground at Akharos' feet (Akharos is now at 24 instead of -2).

Ubaar taunts the vampires and blasts rays of sunlight from each of his eyes.  The light bounces harmlessly off the mage, but it strikes the one that the Emcat is wrestling with, causing it to disintegrate into dust.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 22, 2003)

At this point Kelnar will hold an action to Magic missle any spellcaster that begins to cast and use his other action to MM any allies' opponent whom seem to have the upper hand.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


 what enemies are still up, and which, if any, look to be vampires?


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 22, 2003)

The baddies still alive are:
W48, Vampire sniper, wrestling with Rana.
P44, Vampire Mage
O47, Orc Fighter
R43, Big Bad (vampire among other things, you think)


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 24, 2003)

bumpity.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC: I think it would be cool if everyone had a default action in combat.  DM_Matt is doing a great job of keeping things moving.  My default is my last posted action.  Hopefully that will help us help you keep it going.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 25, 2003)

*OOC:*


 what did the searing light do to the Big Bad? I think he was in the ray's area...
It seems like the mage is unaffected by Searing Light, and if the Big Bad isn't either, than Ubaar will engage in melee with the Big Bad.

Either a Flying Kick-charge followed by Grapples and a Tail strike, or just use his Greatsword (Magic Weaponed - considered blessed) and Tail.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 26, 2003)

Rana continues to wrestle with the sniper, and gets a free ahnd for a moment to grab a stake from the inside of her jacket (Quick Draw).  after some more struggling she pins him (hasted action), and stakes him (full-round special CDG).

The mage blasts three bursts of dark energy from his hand , striking and wounding Ubaar as he charges the BB (12 dmg).

You guys lose track of Calain.

Alex (standing order as Elric finishes up overworkiful semester/deal with broken computer = use Ubaar or Akharos for flanking), switches to helping Akharos against the Orc.

The Orc looks to the two of them.  "Lets get this done, you foul draconic abomination."  Akharos and the Orc almost simultaneously cut at each other, Akharos defending against the orcs lateral swing with a vertical block, then sliding his blade off and slashing into the Orc's chest.  He roads in pain and the two slash at eachother again, their blades locking again.  they stare into each others eyes and both slash at once, knocking eathother back and leaving both with huge cuts on their chests.

Alex tries to stab the orc from behind, but the Orc nimbly spins behind Alex, causing Alex to miss and interposing Alex between himself Akharos.  The orc continues to pivot, batting away Alex's second attack, spinning around a full turn, then slashing into Akharos gut.  Akharos crumbles to the ground (Akh-->-10 ...wont die till -18).  Alex finds himself facing the Orc alone.

Meanwhile, the cowering civilianish bads all run for the door on the wall to the left.

Elone is still quite groggy and doesn't recall the fight up until now, but she manages to figure out the general situation and who the bad guys are.  She grabs onto Kelnar to pull herself  up and pulls out her bow to act next round.

Kelnar( casting spells previously mentioned but never cast, as per instructions), disappears from view (confusing Elone, who is still leaning on him sucessfuly).

The Orc steps towards Alex.  Alex knows hat all he can do is dodge.  The orc is so strong and his sword so sharp and heavy that he has no hope of parrying it.  He tenses and prepares to jump.

Kelnar concentrates on the Orc.

The Orc fakes a low slash causing Alex to jump, then the orc steps forward to thrust his blade through Alex's stomach in midair.  The Orc freezes midswing (Hold Person). 

Meanwhile, Ubaar reaches the big bad, who waits braced in preparation.  He flexes his muscles repeatedly, and they grow with each flex, so that by the time Ubaar reaches him he is clearly bigger and stronger.  Ubaar, altohugh he misses with his tail swipe on the way in, flying tackles him (46dmg, but not a damage type that can kill him) and pins him to the ground anyway.  The mighty vampire chuckles "feistly little orc, aint ya," and pushes Ubaar a few feet into the air, escapes fro munderneath him, and grabs him on the way down.  The two wrestle for a short time inconclusively, but  the BB then turns Ubaar overwith a mighty push and pins him. 

Emcat rushes towards Akharos and Regen Serious Wounds's Akharos.

The previously-cornered vampire moves towards a vulnerable Alex.  He expertly bashes Alex's rapier  up and to the rightwith a swing of the hook end of his polarm, thenturns it rapidly and drives the blade into Alex's stomach.   He pulls itout as Alex backs upand he holds it upwards, using the pole to deflect Alex's blade rightward again, then twirling the weapon so that theblade strikes Alex under the chin and cuts his neck open (34hp -44 dmg = -10, would die at -12).  He falls to the ground in a pool of blood.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 26, 2003)

Elone sees her companions fall, and considers quickly.  She runs over to Alex, and places her hand on his chest, murmuring a quick prayer to Solonor as she does so, being sure to stay out of melee range (I think have another 3rd level to drop for a CSW).  She then takes a single shot at the orc that dropped Akh.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 26, 2003)

Actions in So Far:

Ahk: regering but still negative
Alex: bleedng
Elone: CSW Alex; Shoot Orc
Emcat: Helping out Elone v Orc
Kelnar: ?  (Still MMing?)
Ubaar:  Wrestle?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 27, 2003)

Magic Missle all the BB Ugly guys!

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 28, 2003)

Ubaar, in for a serious f-ing fight, pulls out all the stops and clangs his Gauntlets of Rage, gaining the Strength and Stamina of the Thunderbeast to wrestle with the avatar of evil in the temple.

Gritting thru the pain the BB evil is laying on him, Ubaar grins in righteous satisfaction, in the practice of his and his diety's favorite avocation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 30, 2003)

Week from hell...may or may not post before fri or sat...


----------



## DM_Matt (May 5, 2003)

Kelnar vlasts the mage with a volley of Magic Missiles.  The mage thinks better of continuing to fight and makes a run for the opposite door.

Rana and Cat!Emcat face down the Orc and the Vampire as Elone moves in to bed over Alex and heal him.  After much prowling an careful footwork on both sides, Elone reaches forward to heal, bends over Alex, and channels energy into him. (Alex hp +27, hp-->17). The Vampire immediately steps forward and kicks her in the face.  The force of the blow pushes her to her feet, and she tries to steady herself, but she passes out and falls streight backwards (12dmg, hp -->-1.  Sorry dead_radish RE Elone being the vamp punching bag as of late).

Rana moves in to strike the badly wounded orc.  She lunges with one fist, but is blocked by the falcion, sending sparks of electricity into the air.  The orc snarls cruelly as he flicks his wrist and cuts deeply into Ranas arm.  She ignores the pain, because she is already moving as she has practiced countless time before.  She steps in, already close, and lunges with the other fist. She lets out her breath in a strange combination martial arts battle grunt and scream of pain over her other arm. Her fist makes a bloody hole in the orc's armor and electricity shoots through him and  sends him flying against the wall.  

The vamp tries to strike Rana, taking advantage of the fact that one arm is out of the fight, but she dodges the blow. As he moves to strike again, Emcat bats it away with his paw, then jumps at the vampire, biting his enormous tusks/teeth/fangs into the vampire's neck, but not quite causing its head to pop off.

Ubaar clinks his gauntlets together and screams in rage as he is unable to resist as the mighty vampire bites into his neck and drains blood (+4 con from rage, -6 con from drain....total -2 Con/9hp less).  Ubaar keeos struggling and by the end of the round manages to shovethe monster up and off of his neck (they are now grappling, but no pin)


----------



## dead_radish (May 5, 2003)

*sigh*

If Elone would have provoked an AoO, she likely woud not have done the healing, but at least Alex is up.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 6, 2003)

*OOC:*


 umm..   I'm somewhat baffled/confused as to how this Big Bad is grappling competetively with Ubaar.

Unless I've miscalculated, Ubaar's bonus to grapple attacks is:
+6 BAB + 12 STR + 1 Aid + 3 Divine Favor = +22!

What kind of vampire did you throw in here?
It was also immune to the Searing Light, unless I misread your post when Ubaar nailed him with it. 

I made a grappling/Strength specialist, I thought that having the BB in close quarters is exactly the scenario I/we wanted. 

edit: oh, and Ubaar's hasted, and also has a Tail attack he should be thumping the BB with, I'd think. 
edit #2: oh, and Ubaar attacked first, then was upended  by the BB, then this last round, Ubaar should have gone first, but you had the BB attack first with the fang and CON drain, THEN had Ubaar escape.
This is why I suggested initiatives be posted/followed, and one round's actions at a time.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 6, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, my bad regarding the init.  Ubaar would have pin-->grappled once, causing the vamp to have to grapple-->pin instead of one of the drainings.  That leaves him with a net change in con this round of 0 but ends him as pinned.  frankly, I am not so sure if he wasnt better off that other way...


...What kind of a calssed vampire big bad is wrestling competitively against Ubaar?  Good question, altohugh its apparently also a kind that can telekinetically fetch and smack down Elone in one round too.  I think you guys can tell by now that I like throwing guys at you that can smack you around quite a bit (at least for a while) and balance them with weaker ones that let you all show your prowess  (chalk this up to me watching too much buffy, perhaps).  But these very powerful opponents can and do go down.

However, there is something painfully obvious that many of you guys are capable of that can tip the scales quite a bit.....


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 7, 2003)

"Stake them!"


----------



## DM_Matt (May 7, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"Stake them!" *




Not what I had in mind...you still need to do a ton of dmg with the stake to kill, and slashing weapons work towards beheading anyway...I was referring to something else within the conventional dnd mechanic.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


 well, considering the BB : 
a) was immune to Ubaar's biggest spell (Searing Light)
b) got smacked by Ubaar's biggest attack (the Flying Leap for 42 damage), and it didn't faze him, even though the boots were considered blessed, from the MAgic Weapon
c) is ignoring Ubaar's extra attacks (from Haste and Tail)
d) is handily smacking Ubaar, even though he has every buff currently running.... this is about as max as Ubaar can get...

... it doesn't bode well for the battlin' priest of Uthgar. 








*OOC:*


----------



## reapersaurus (May 7, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Ok, my bad regarding the init.  Ubaar would have pin-->grappled once, causing the vamp to have to grapple-->pin instead of one of the drainings.  That leaves him with a net change in con this round of 0 but ends him as pinned.  frankly, I am not so sure if he wasnt better off that other way...*



are you playing the grapple right?

Every attack you get, you have a chance to escape a pin, or do grapple damage, etc.
Ubaar has 2 attacks from BAB, and another from Haste.

It seems you are resolving only one attack each round. It's very hard to tell thoguh, since you don't post rolls. You are rolling all of our attacks, right? Do you use an online roller, or do it yourself?

Just some in-combat questions...
And who's still up in the fight? Could you do a status update, to let us know what enemies and allies are still up, and maybe what hp's they have?
Thanks.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 7, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *are you playing the grapple right?
> 
> Every attack you get, you have a chance to escape a pin, or do grapple damage, etc.
> Ubaar has 2 attacks from BAB, and another from Haste.
> ...




I am givnig all the attacks, and posting the end results.  You know that bludgeoning dmg isnt going to do perm dmg to a vampire unless you somehow crush his skull to the point of it being the equivalent of a decapitation.  You can stake him or you can cut his head off or you can kill him with energy/light/force/fire/(possibly)acid, and you can beat him till he cant get up, but when it comes down to it a beating wont cut it.  You  cetrainly can beat this guy, though.

As far as ups n downs, Ubaar is wrestling the big bad, the cowering baddies and one wounded mage are running away.the Orc and one vamp fighter (both badly wounded) are cornered by Akharos, Alex, Rana (all at pretty low hp), and Emcat.  Elone is out but not in danger of bleeding to death any time soon.  Kelnar is unthreatened and able to cast unhindered.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 7, 2003)

Magic Missle the BB ugly guy...twice

(has anyone tried turning?)

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (May 11, 2003)

Kelnar blasts the guy with more magic missiles (19dmg), but realizes that nibbling him to death this way may not be prudent.

The vamp tries to stab Cat!Emcat, but misses, and Cat!Emcat pounces anew, again latching onto the vampire's neck. This time, the fleash having already been torn off, he sinks his huge tusks into the vampire's spine, severing its head and reducing it quickly to a pile of dust, blood, and equiptment.

Akharos gets up.

Rana cautiously moves towards the Orc to finish him off.  Suddenly he glows with black fire for a moment, a ring on his left hand glowing particularly brightly granting him a new anger and quickness and causing some of his wounds to heal.  He eys his falcion on the ground and realizes that he cannot yet reach it.  Rana slashes a deep wound accross his chest.  The Orc screams a battle cry, grabs both of Rana's arms, ignoring the pain as the metal bracers shock him, and smashes his helmed forehead into hers.  Rana sees stars and tries to recover, but the next thing she knows she is lying on the floor in a daze.  The Orc continues forward, bats Alex away with one hand, and picks up his sword.  Akharos, badly wounded, confronts the Orc yet again.  As the Orc moves for his sword, Akharos lunges and steps down on the falcion, tearing it from the Orcs grasp.  Akharos brings his sword down on the Orc's helm, cracking it and sending the Orc to the floor in a pile of blood.

Meanwhile, the Ubaar continues to wrestle with the BB.  The BB taunts Ubaar "The might of your thunderbeast is no match for the stifling oppression of Shar," as Ubaar sees a glowing black energy continue to surge through the creature's body. Ubaar manages to escape the pin, but again the monster manages to pin him, and he prepares to feed again from Ubaar's neck (Ubaar is at 5, btw)...

He shouts to the others:  "I want to see your weapons on the ground and your hands in the air or I eat this one..."


----------



## Elric (May 12, 2003)

"Someone needs to remove his powers.  Dispel his magic and he can be defeated"

Alex advances cautiously with his rapier

(after someone does use a dispel)

"You can't defeat all of us- at least not now."

Alex (hopefully) waits for someone else to attack the BB in tandem- otherwise, he'll go it alone.

(OOC: I suppose it's too late for Ubaar to use a dispel magic, since his caster level of 10 is the highest in the group...)

Edit:  When I said rapier, I meant stake


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

OOC:  DM Matt - I lost the thread with the spells I have memorized and the list I have on my computer is different.  If kelnar has a dispel memorized he will use it, but my list shows he did not memorize it.

GE


----------



## reapersaurus (May 17, 2003)

Ubaar begins to doubt the Thunderbeast's Strength, for the first time in his life.
He thinks . o 0 (What good is being a follower of Uthgar - dedicating my life to the pursuit of glorious hand-to-hand art, if I can't wrestle this thing into submission?
What good is Uthgar's fury, if his Searing Gaze does not affect even as dead of guy as this?)

Ubaar hesitates as he is overwhelmed by the BB's power.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 17, 2003)

(Eh, Kelnar hasnt been using that list anyway, so go ahead.  Next time, though, stick to it)

Kelnar tries to defeat the creature by attacking the powerful overlapping fields of magic that surround and permeate it.  He fires waves of entropy through the Weave at the creature, hoping to tear apart the fields and cause them to collapse.  The most powerful one falls.  Then a second...a third...a fourth....a fifth...a sixth...a seventh...By the time Kelnar can no longer hold the onslaught together, all he can see is the creatres natural magical eminations.

Ubaar feels the creature's hold weaken greatly.  It is still superhumanly strong, but Ubaar now feels that he is stronger.

(Being that he can't use his bite/drain attack without getting a pin, he had cast Adament Grasp from a crystal (the Psi equivalent of a scroll).  That provided a +10 to grapple checks.  The dispellings also killed his enhancement bonus to str)

Awaiting a change in action from Ubaar b4 going further.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 18, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry about the confusion in spell list.  I will get it right after we finish this encounter and get a chance to rest.

GE


----------



## dead_radish (May 18, 2003)

*droooooooool*


----------



## reapersaurus (May 23, 2003)

Seeing the BB weaken, Ubaar resumes his attempts to squash it like a bug, or at least keep it occupied while the others free up and help him finish it off.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 23, 2003)

Ubaar breaks free and tries to flip the BB over him, but the BB twists aside.  Ubaar, momentarily behind the BB, grabs him from behind and pins his arms behind his back.  Ubaar smashes him against the wall, but it doesn't do much good.

(Init is reevaluated here. There was a pause in combat and most people have no opponent.  Ubaar makes the first move here.  Everyone else rolls new inits.  Alex rolls a 20 and beats the BB)

Alex runs over to the BB with a stake and drives it into the BB's chest.  He doesn't dust, however.  He shouts out.  "Time...for you...to see....what I'm really...made of..."  The two crystals that the priests were carrying suddenly appear in his hands.  Alex steps back, then jump-kicks the stake further into the monster's chest.  Red and black energy arcs into  and out of the crystals.  Ubaar and Alex are knocked backward somewhat.  The crystals slowly turn to dust and the creature's flesh burns away. The creature grows and blackens, until it needs to hunch down to not strike its head on the ceiling.    The creature is jet-black, with glowing red eyes, scaly skin, and a canine muzzle with sharp fangs that drip blood.  The monster's arms are long, longer than they should be, and its fingers are tipped with claws several inches long.  It throws its head back for a moment and roars.  The monster seems cautious, moving to retreat...


----------



## DM_Matt (May 24, 2003)

Emcat remembers the ritual he saw earlier, and says in his growling cat voice "Uh, oh..No wonder these guys were so tough....these aren't corrupted human hosts infused with energies of the nether realms...these hosts are being infused with actual demons...meaning that that thing...is vampire concentrate!"

EDIT: Mistakenly wrote Kelnar instead of Emcat


----------



## dead_radish (May 27, 2003)

Elone bleeds viciously at the monster.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 29, 2003)

Ubaar grunts "So are they affected by magic against undead, or not?!"

Ubaar casts 2 Searing Lights if the reply is affirmative, but retreats defensively and casts 2 Cure Serious Wounds if negative (caster level 10).


----------



## DM_Matt (May 31, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar grunts "So are they affected by magic against undead, or not?!"
> 
> Ubaar casts 2 Searing Lights if the reply is affirmative, but retreats defensively and casts 2 Cure Serious Wounds if negative (caster level 10). *




Ubaar blasts the creature twice with light.  The blasts burn deep holes in its flesh, but do not kill it.

The wounded demon turns and runs deeper into the compound, turning into a huge bat just after smashing through the door.

Meanwhile, an large ogre in gold plate armor steps out of the temple area and into the huge room that you are in.  He is hunched down slightly, and behind and above each shoulder is a seat with a gnome strapped into it.  There are many strange geared mechanism built onto the orge, as well as what appears to be several wands. The orge grabs Rana and Elone and begins dragging them backwards...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 6, 2003)

(At this next pause, I will do XP and prolly open up for a few replacements...I want this thing back on track)

As the Ogre strides backwards, one of the gnomes pulls out a wand attached to his seat and causes a black wall to appear where the door out of the room is.  You find yourselves unable to damage it, and when, after a few minutes, it disappears, the Orge/gnomes, along with Elone and Rana, have disappeared.

You survey the tableau of destruction left behind:  broken desks, books and papers strewn about, piled equiptment from dead vampires, a very dead orc, blood -- yours and your enemy's -- splattered all over.  Among them you find numerous maps and bits of magical and mundane research information.  This seems to be a place for analysing intellegence.  The setup is, in fact, very much like Irusyl's home base in Skullport.  You find documents bearing the seals of many regional governments and military agencies, as well as many bearing a black domino mask  (oddly enough, you find several such masks lying around.)

Moving out the door to your left, you see living room of sorts with many couches and tables, which apparently connects to the other entereence where you were forced back.  In here, you find all of the human who fled the battle burned and slashed to death.  The demon is no where to be found.  At the upper part of the room is a huge safe, with an Iron door so strong that even Ubaar cannot force it open alone.  Another strong, but weaker, door, leads to a room with a pair of prison cells that seem to have not been used in a rather long time.

You know that it will not be long before mor epoeple come up there to reenforce the soldiers and trap you inside.  Now What?

------------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile.....

The first thing that Elone realizes is that someone is trying to make her reletively comfortable.  She feels the soothing chill of a bag of ice on her forehead as she lays on her back on a comfortable cot under a warm blanket.  Somewhat to her chagrin, she discovers that she is clean. Her body aches all over, but the pain is not as intense as she would have expected. In addition to the expected dizziness, she feels giddy and a bit numb.  She assumes that she's drugged. 

As her vision clears, she looks up to see a teenaged girl, with piercing blue eyes and long blond hair, who doesn't seem hurt but looks at Elone with uncoordinated, unfocused, eyes bending over her. "ELonNnEee?  You OK? WaKe uP.  ItS JaiNa. <giggles>" (Elone seems to recall Jaina as having black hair, btw, altohugh otherwise it seem like it could be her) 
.
Looking around, she sees that she is in a long, stone-walled prison cell with three cots.  No one is tied up. Rana is asleep in the far bunk, looking pretty beat up, but Elone doesn't remember why.  The bars are definately too close together even for someone as thin as Elone to fit through.  The hallway outside is tall, as soon Elone discovers why.  A hideously-deformed 9 foot tall demonic creature with one human arm carrying a long chain and one gigantic arm than reaches almost to the ground walks by  the cell, ignoring all of you...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 7, 2003)

lalalalallalalalala-tee-da

Achem.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 8, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I'm back, but it seems like there's noone else willing to continue the adventure...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry for that delay of mine...life was VERY hectic...

Lets see if we can get a couple more people posting their return...If so, I will do some rerecruiting and level you guys up.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 9, 2003)

OOC: I'm still here as well, but I'd like to see if anyone else is.....


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm present! 

GE


----------



## Elric (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm here too!


----------



## Elric (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm here too!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 10, 2003)

Hooray for presentries!  That makes four players.  I will assign XP and rerecruit a couple more people. 

As far as XP goes, because the CR system is horribly broken in many respects, and I havent given XP until now, your chars would probably be expected to gain a rediculous number of XP.  I will probably wind up giving the right amount to get everyone to level 10 + 1/2-2/3 of the XP needed for an additional level, and then I'll give XP again reletively soon.  For now, though, feel free to level up your characters.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 13, 2003)

Elone blinks muzzily.

"Solonor's testicles...."

She shakes her head, and sighs.  "I'll do penance for that one."

She tries to focus on the figure.  'Jaina?  What.... you're....we're...."

She struggles to sit up.  "My thoughts are murky.  Where are we.  How did we get here?"  She catches sight of the guard.  'What in the Nine Hells is that?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 14, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone blinks muzzily.
> 
> "Solonor's testicles...."
> 
> ...




Jaina tries to explain...

"Some sort of dungeon...don't know where it is, or how exactly I got here...suddenly I woke up and you two were here, and they were talking about how you were all sickly like n stuff, and they let me take care of you.The guards all wear masks...they look peopleish, though...sometimes they take me away from here, but I never remember what they do...just that it hurts...big ugly over there brings the food and makes sure we aren't bad. you must be hungry, you slept through a fooding...theyre pretty tasty, although they make you feel all disconfusulated <giggles at her use of a madeup but somehiow appropriate word>and sleepy after."

Rana begins to wake up.

------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile, the rest of you try to find valuables on your fallen enemies <list coming soon>


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 14, 2003)

Kelnar searches the library for all pertinent information (battle plans, etc), magical items and any small hiding places.  

GE


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 14, 2003)

Elone shakes her head.

"No, no, I'll pass on that."

She peers around.  

"How long have you been awake?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 15, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone shakes her head.
> 
> "No, no, I'll pass on that."
> 
> ...




"Not sure...hard to tell time round here.  I've been here for several days, though, I think."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 15, 2003)

For now, all you have to determine what's important or magical is Detect Magic, Loremaster Knowledge Checks and some basic experimentation.

A quick inventory:
A rather large supply of weapons and armor from your fallen foes, including slightly magical mitheril shirts, unenchanted adamantine breastplates, slightly magical repeating crossbows,  several of those odd polearms that the vampires were using, 1 magical Cloak(eventually determined to be Resistance +2), one amulet(Eventually Determined to be natural Armor +2),  three sets of bracers (Eventually determined to be 2 of Dex +2, one of Armor +2).

The falcion that the Orc was carrying is recognized by Akharos to be one of the Razors that the orcs order carries.  He takes it (Its +1, with keen and another +1 if its weilded by an orc).

Kelnar examines one of the polearms close-up.  They are made entirely of adamantite and have different heads with different functions.  One side has a wide sword-like blade, the other a hook with a spike behind it.  It radiates some pretty strong Shadow Weave magic and emblazoned on its handle is a sigil that appears to be the holy symbol of Shar rendered into a toothy, fanged blood-dripping maw.  After some thought (Lore Check) he remembers reading about a Shar-worshipping vampire lord named Enkivik who rose to power in the North about a century ago, whose vampire army took overran a small inland town and threatened to expand further until they were defeated by forces collected by several nearby powers.  Enkivik was said to be destroyed in the battle.  It is possible that his armies could have wielded such a weapon

On the wall to the north is a huge iron door with a tremendous wheel on it.  It is apparently a safe.  Thats probably where the valuables are.

Kelnar finds a magnifying glass on a table that appears to read magic auras and  translate documents.

Kelnar recognizes the black domino mask  sigil to be the symbol of the Night Masks, a very powerful international crime syndicate that is rumored to include many vampires, particularly on the upper levels.  It is not traditionally officially affiliated with the Church of Shar, but being that Shar's portfolio includes darkness, murder, secrets, and vampires, it is likely that many Night Masks would choose to worship her.

The documents on the tables are quite diverse, with each desk seeming to be working on a different project. The researchers that worked here are all dead.  they were strewn about the room that the demon fled through, all burnt to a crisp.  It must have happened after thy fled but before the demon appeared, but you don't know how it happened.

Further analysis shows several distinct projects.
1.  Financial Research -- contracts and papers detailing debts and financial holdings of various lords and  businesses are found scattered about the desks, shelves, and cabinets here.  In most cases, the lord or company in question is deeply in debt, so this is probably part of some sort of blackmail or loan sharking scheme.  At another desk are similar papers, seeming to be copies but having differences.  Apparently they were forging documents.

2.  Troop movements.  Maps of troop movements for armies on both sides are recorded here, as are notes, apparently from talking to soldiers.  There is a letter that has just been written, talking about increased elven activity in the seas near Luskan and in outlying areas.  It ends, "I recommend that defensive measures be stepped up in and around Luskan, and the construction of the Stormships sped up as much as possible.  The movements themselves indicate that there may be an invasion within the next few months.  When I meet with my source in a few days, I will be able to determine more."  It is not yet signed, but it is addressed to a High Captain Grorgodorl Lindo.  None of you know the name, but it doesnt seem to be Luskanite.  You find that on one set of notes, it speaks of a meeting at a vacant apartment in the middle of town (It gives direction on how to get there) at midnight tomorrow night with "a good new friend of yours."

3.  Medical Information -- It appears that this individual has been studying reports about methods for increasing the efficacy of various drugs and poisons.

4.  Reports about various violent incidents around the North.  A letter, also in-progress, notes:   

"At this time I  can safely say that the Council is being reconstituted.  Any of the following individuals, and possibly the organizations that they represent, could be the one who is behind it.  From what I hear, this is operated by a single individual.  Any of these could be involved in some minor way, but only one is the leader:
Renyn Aolis - leader of the Eyes of the Wood, Evermeets excellent intelligence operation
Randal Morn - rebel turned Dalesman lord
Caladnei - Advisor to the Regent of Cormyr Alusair and Royal Magician
Hovarn Turg - leader of a Waterdeep-based problem-olving agency
Irusyl Eraneth - Skullport-based drow leader of a similar organization
Vlam Wiso - intellegence chief, Algorondian Military
Fenton Karfon - adventurer, presumed to be a master Harper"

Found among the equipment of the BB is headband radiating very powerful shadow weave magic and a packet of papers.  They detail his orders to raid Irusyl's base in Skullport, kidnap Jaina, and take her to the temple of Gond in Luskan.  It included a map to Irusyl's base and other useful operational information.  It also states that a payment of 50,000gp in unminted gold bars could be collected from Lady Thiste Thalavar in Yartar as payment.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

After collecting all the valuables listed above (both items and paperwork),  Kelnar works to open the safe.  He will try looking for the way to open it in any journals in the room, ask if anyone has safecracking abilities and if nothing else, try to force the safe open.

GE


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 16, 2003)

"They are likely interrogating you, Jaina, looking for information on who hired us, and what our purpose was."  She pauses.  "Assuming they are related to those that we fought, at least...."

"I would recommend not eating any more of the food, to start.  And then next, maybe we can find our way out of this cell...."

OOC: Can I pray for spells today, or do I need to wait until tomorrow?

Elone then walks over to Rana, and gives her a once over, waiting for her to wake up fully.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 16, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *"They are likely interrogating you, Jaina, looking for information on who hired us, and what our purpose was."  She pauses.  "Assuming they are related to those that we fought, at least...."
> 
> "I would recommend not eating any more of the food, to start.  And then next, maybe we can find our way out of this cell...."
> 
> ...



"

Jaina looks a bit concerned "I didn't...wouldn't tell then anything...at least, I don't think I did, but maybe....uh-oh."

Elone gets up for the first time and staggers over to Rana.  She is rather dizzy and her body aches all over. She realizes that whatever happened to get her here involved her getting beat up pretty badly.

Rana wakes up to see Elone and Jaina kneeling over her.  She sits up an hugs them both "Jaina, you're safe! I was so worried..And Elone...the way that Kraken captain was throwing you around I though you wouldn;t make it.  Now where are we how do we get out of here?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 16, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *After collecting all the valuables listed above (both items and paperwork),  Kelnar works to open the safe.  He will try looking for the way to open it in any journals in the room, ask if anyone has safecracking abilities and if nothing else, try to force the safe open.
> 
> GE *




Kelnar cannot find any apparent way to open the safe.  He iknows that he is not strong enough to smash through it either.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 19, 2003)

Elone grins fleetingly at Jaina.  "I am certain you did all that you could."

She turns to Rana.  "Apparently Solonor did not wish to meet me just yet.  Somehow I do feel different, though.  Perhaps my visit with him has granted me a gift...."  She looks thoughtful for a moment, then shakes her head.  "His wisdom is not mine yet, though.  How can we escape?  If given a chance to pray for Solonor's divine grace, I could likely manage to get us out, but I suspect the guards will not allow us such a luxury...."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 19, 2003)

"We must get into this safe.  Do any of you have the means to do so?"

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"We must get into this safe.  Do any of you have the means to do so?"
> 
> GE *




The party lacks a real rogue.  The closest you have is Alex, with his measly +5 in Open Locks and Disable Device.

You'll need to use spells or come up with some pretty massive force.



> _Originally posted by dead_radish _*
> 
> Elone grins fleetingly at Jaina. "I am certain you did all that you could."
> 
> She turns to Rana. "Apparently Solonor did not wish to meet me just yet. Somehow I do feel different, though. Perhaps my visit with him has granted me a gift...." She looks thoughtful for a moment, then shakes her head. "His wisdom is not mine yet, though. How can we escape? If given a chance to pray for Solonor's divine grace, I could likely manage to get us out, but I suspect the guards will not allow us such a luxury...."*




Rana sits up drowsily, turns, and puts her feet on the floor.  If they have any idea about the nature of my powers, they will return quite soon to "feed" us again.  If we are oging to do something, it will have to be soon.

(Rana's casting is as a sorc, so she has her spells available)


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 20, 2003)

Elone nods.  "If you have your abilities, then we had best make our attempt now."  

She pats herself down, checking to see if perhaps the guards missed anything of value - her brooch of shadows, mayhap, or her boots, or her dust of tracelessness.

"What are our assets?  Without Solonor's aid, I am a fair tracker, able to hide myself from view, and still a good shot with a bow, if we can find one.  "

She then casts around the room, looking for anything that might serve as a tool or weapon.

She will also try to cast her thoughts about to see if anyone can hear her, though she doubts there will be any effect (OOC: Using Divine Emissary power - she can comm. telepathically with any CG outsider, or servant of Solonor, within 60').


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2003)

Elone has nothing on her except clothes.  Now that she has thought to examine them, she notices that they aren't even hers, and are in fact a bit too cityish for her tastes.

There is no one to hear her thought broadcast.

Meanwhile in the inn...

The door to the safe gets red hot.  The metal gearworks melt and the bolts become as soft as butter.  You see little sparking explosions as magical traps and glyphs are destroyed.  You see Calain has returned to the doorway. The safe creeps open.  He says "Oh, come on.  That one was easy, no?  You'd beter loot that safe and get out of here.  Something very, very, big is coming.  He disappears in a flash of fire.

The safe is full of gold bars, theiving equiptment of all sorts, and assorted magical items that will take a long time to identify.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 21, 2003)

Elone sighs.  "I have nothing.  And I would dearly like to find my equipment, for I am somewhat attached to most of it.  Is there anything you can do to get us out of this cage?"  

She paces around the room, testing the walls and doors for weakness, but expecting none.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2003)

Rana thinks and says to Elone:  "It will be hard to get out of here...Teleportation out is bloacked.  Perhaps if you attempted to plead for your spells in an abbreviated period of time, your god will grant you the power to help us all escape.  I can help, I think.  I can cast a spell capable of contacting the gods on their faraway planes.  It is risky, though, and if you are to ask the questions through me, you will have to remain in continuous physcal contact with me (You'll need a way to make that  and the concentrating look less suspicious).  Even then, Solonor might deny your request or simply reject it.  You will have to be very pursuasive and careful in your wording."

The big demon (Which Rana identifies as a Yangoloth Daemon, a powerful lower planer mercenary) walks up to your cell, escorted by four men in black robes, three of whom carry trays of food.  The one not carrying anything says "Eat up and don;t try to escape.  Those of you who are new here should note that while additional hostages are useful, you are both very, very expendable."  He waves his hands in the air, painting bright swirling colors that keep floating through the air in a twirling pattern.  The three of you cannot help but stare at it. Rana and Jaina are quickly lulled stuporous, but Elone resists the magic.  The three men bring in the food and lay it down in front of you.  The Yangoloth blocks the doorway.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 23, 2003)

Elone curses under her breath, and does her best to look stupified by the colors as well.  If only the demon weren't in the door, or someone else was alert....

She briefly considers diving between the creatures legs, but can't abandon her companions, and she doubts she would make it anyway.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2003)

The leader says "now lie down..."  and Rana and Jaina do so...Elone follows.  They put down the food trays next to your beds, leave the cell, and lock the door behind them.  The Daemon stands guard.  The colors disappear and after a couple minutes Rana and Jaina wake up.  The leader says:  "Ok, now, eat..."

Examining the food before you, you realize that they must somehow know what your favorite foods are, becuase they are sitting on the tray before you.

Rana and Jaina pick up their trays, seemingly resigned to the fact that they are going to have to eat the food.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 24, 2003)

OOC: What would be the chances that Elone could fake naseau, and then force herself to vomit?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *OOC: What would be the chances that Elone could fake naseau, and then force herself to vomit? *




A reletively easy untrained heal check, and are reletively hard untrained Perform or Bluff check.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

Meanwhile at the inn....

You hear a oud voice say in Common:

"You are completely surrounded and outnumbered.  Lay down your weapons and walk onto the roof one by one with your hands up."

Peeking down, you see that Luskanite Guardsmen and some of Storm's soldiers are surrounding the building.  There seem to be quite a lot of them.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 24, 2003)

OOC: Damn.

Elone bows her head, reaching deep inside her, and deep beyond herself to Solonor, her guardian throughout all of her life.  She whispers quietly, and fervently, "Solonor, protect now your servant, and her allies, that we may do your will.  Bless and purify this food, to keep our minds and souls clear."

OOC: She'll also attempt to channel positive energy into the food, if possible.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 25, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Elone has nothing on her except clothes.  Now that she has thought to examine them, she notices that they aren't even hers, and are in fact a bit too cityish for her tastes.
> 
> There is no one to hear her thought broadcast.
> 
> ...




Kelnar quickly scoops things into his extradimensional holding space (bag) and begin to make plans for a quick escape.  He casts improved Invisibility on himself and casts a major image of the party doing just as the guard says while the group sneaks out the other way.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kelnar quickly scoops things into his extradimensional holding space (bag) and begin to make plans for a quick escape.  He casts improved Invisibility on himself and casts a major image of the party doing just as the guard says while the group sneaks out the other way.
> 
> GE *




Kelnar see that solders surround the inn entirely, and all of the enternces are heavily-guarded   There must be a way through them.


Hey, reaper, where are ya'?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 27, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *OOC: Damn.
> 
> Elone bows her head, reaching deep inside her, and deep beyond herself to Solonor, her guardian throughout all of her life.  She whispers quietly, and fervently, "Solonor, protect now your servant, and her allies, that we may do your will.  Bless and purify this food, to keep our minds and souls clear."
> 
> OOC: She'll also attempt to channel positive energy into the food, if possible. *




Channeling energy into the food wont do anything...except possibly make it hotter, or if she does it long enough, turn it into an animated object.

They eat.  Rana's eyes begin to slightly glow, and she puts one hand on Elone's arm.  Elone feels that her connection to Solonor is greatly strengthened.  Many of her daily spells appear in her mind.  

The food, however, clearly was not purified.  After a few minutes, Elone can barely think streight as she is overwhemed by waves of giddiness and drowsiness.  Whats left of her connection collapses as Rana passes out.  Elone and Jaina forget their predicament and palse into drunken small talk for a while.  Elone hears fighting outside and sees several men enter the room, and shortly after she suddenly finds herself laying in a tent in a military encampment in the High Forest, not feeling any better, though.  Her commander and a man who she does not recognize, but who bears the seal of Queen Amruil of Evermeet, are kneeling over her. 

"How are you feeling?  They really beat you up good...How did you wind up in Gond's Dungeon in Luskan, Elone? Weren't you just going on  simple patrol?


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 27, 2003)

Elone looks around, seeking any of her former companions, and laughs harshly.

"That was the plan, but Solonor saw fit to do things differently."

She pauses, and considers.  "And I hope you won't take this personally, Telan, but I really would rather not tell you any more until I have a chance to rest a bit, and pray.  I've been deceived a lot lately, and drugged as well.  I need some time to clear my head."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone looks around, seeking any of her former companions, and laughs harshly.
> 
> "That was the plan, but Solonor saw fit to do things differently."
> 
> She pauses, and considers.  "And I hope you won't take this personally, Telan, but I really would rather not tell you any more until I have a chance to rest a bit, and pray.  I've been deceived a lot lately, and drugged as well.  I need some time to clear my head." *




"I am so sorry to have to put you throught this, but there isn't time.  We haven't been able to find the other who raided the inn, and your cellmates have yet to wake up.  The invasion is imminent.  We must know what of value was accomplished or discovered."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 29, 2003)

Elone smiles.  "The invasion has been imminent for years.  If it is happening tomorrow, there is nothing I could tell you that would make a difference.  If it is happening later, then I will wait a day to speak with you."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone smiles.  "The invasion has been imminent for years.  If it is happening tomorrow, there is nothing I could tell you that would make a difference.  If it is happening later, then I will wait a day to speak with you." *




Talen makes a bemused, frusterated face and continues talking, slowly and calmly. "If it is happening tomarrow, there is a lot that you can say that will make a difference.  In fact, so much of a difference that we may need to call it off.  Now I know you've been through a lot, I need to know what you have done and what you have found.  What weaknesses in their defenses have you discovered or created?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 29, 2003)

Elone looks him over carefully.  "Tomorrow, you say?  When will it happen?  Where?  What has moved it to the fore?"

She then looks around.  "And what happened to the man I was patrolling with?  What was his name again?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone looks him over carefully.  "Tomorrow, you say?  When will it happen?  Where?  What has moved it to the fore?"
> 
> She then looks around.  "And what happened to the man I was patrolling with?  What was his name again?" *




Talen looks concerned. He strokes Elone's hair back and says "Poor girl...it seems that you're delerious.  Do you not remember that you came to Luskan to pave the way for it?  What I need to know is what weaknessses you found or created...what did you do to the temples, what did you find out about them...or if you havent yet, what can WE do.

We'll take good care of you, you know that.  Just please try to remember.  Its vital that you do.

Oh, and unfortunately, we know nothing of Alcar's fate.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 1, 2003)

OOC: Can I make a sense motive check to tell if this really is my commander?

Elone tries to stand up, and looks for a nearby window.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *OOC: Can I make a sense motive check to tell if this really is my commander?
> 
> Elone tries to stand up, and looks for a nearby window. *




From the SRD:
Hunch: This use of the skill essentially means making a gut assessment of the social situation. The character can get the feeling from another's behavior that something is wrong, such as when the character is talking to an impostor. Alternatively, the character can get the feeling that someone is trustworthy.  (DC 20)

You have no ranks in sense motive, so your roll will be 1d20+3 (Wis).

You think that he probably is your commander.

Elone struggles to get up, and Talen gently pushes her back down.  "Don't do that.  You'll just hurt youself more.  I know this is hard for you, but you'll need to stay in bed for a few days"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 1, 2003)

with improved invisibility and the slippers of spider climbing Kelnar tells the group to meet back at the safe room in the inn.  He will then attemp to Dominate the Leader of the Troops surrounding the place (DC 23) to help his friends get away safely and cast confusion in the place where the group will "cross the line" of guards to help everyone slip past.

One back at the inn we need to figure out what new resources we have in terms of information and items.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *with improved invisibility and the slippers of spider climbing Kelnar tells the group to meet back at the safe room in the inn.  He will then attemp to Dominate the Leader of the Troops surrounding the place (DC 23) to help his friends get away safely and cast confusion in the place where the group will "cross the line" of guards to help everyone slip past.
> 
> One back at the inn we need to figure out what new resources we have in terms of information and items.
> 
> GE *




Kelnar's spell bounces off an invisible barrier.  Scanning the crowd, he sees several clerics with their hands outwards, in a ring around the inn, chanting under their breath.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2003)

Talen sits down next to Elone, and keeps talking:  "I won't keep you much longer.  Obviously whatever drugs they've given you have weakened your memory and made you a bit paranoid. Just tell me, the best you can, what objectives have been accomplished and which haven't been, and I'll let you sleep."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2003)

Hello?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 5, 2003)

"There is nothing I can do here.  I will see all of you back in the inn."

With that he climbs invisibly to a place where there are fewest guards and makes his way back to the inn.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 6, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Talen sits down next to Elone, and keeps talking:  "I won't keep you much longer.  Obviously whatever drugs they've given you have weakened your memory and made you a bit paranoid. Just tell me, the best you can, what objectives have been accomplished and which haven't been, and I'll let you sleep." *




Talen is a bit frusterated by Elone's silence. He waves his hand in front of her, and she feels even drowsier than before.  But through her clouded mind, she gets a feeling of dread.   Something is very wrong here.  Talen waves his hand again, and Elone drifts further into a stupor.  He starts asking questions...the next thing Elone can remember is being slapped hard accross the face.  The scenes around her distort and fade.  She hears a voice, no longer Talen's, echoing around her as "Talen's" lips move  "SHE F*CKING DOESN'T KNOW!  SHE'S NEVER HEARD OF ANY G***AMN INVASION!...The "Elf" responds:  "Maybe our sources are wrong.  Maybe there will be no invasion."  "Talen": "IMPOSSIBLE!" "Talen" hits Elone a couple other times, and the illusion fades around her.  

She find herself lying, unbound although quite out of it, on a cot in a small, featureless room, with two black-robed priests arguing in front of her.

 She feels something within her, though: Power.  The energies that come with a full contingent of spells....which she now realizes she has.

(btw, if you choose that route, the 3.5e Rightious Might does appl: 
- Increase size category by one (double height, 8 times weight, other usual modifiers)
 - +8 Str, +4 Con, +4 natural armor
 - 9th lvl: gain DR 5/evil)


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 8, 2003)

OOC: Sorry -I wasn't getting updates, so I thought the boards were still down...

Elone shakes her head and peers around the room quickly, spying the black robe priests.  She is now very very pissed.  "Those unholy fiends," she thinks quietly.  

She mentally reviews her spells, and her anger rises as she quietly chants to herself, and calls on Solonor's cleansing fire to burn the evil from the room (OOC: Cast flame strike on one or both of the priests).  As the spell ends, she calls out "Solonor's wrath be on your both!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 8, 2003)

The clerics are set alight and fall to the floor as flaming husks.

-----------------------------------------------

Leaving his companions, Kelnar climbs invisibly down the building and tries to fly away out the back.  The force field put up by the clerics is very powerful, however, put he just manages to charge through it (Str Check DC 18, made with a 19 on a d20)  An alarm sounds.  Soldiers start looking to see if they can find who penetrated the barrier


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 9, 2003)

Elone smiles grimly, and stands up, looking around the room.  She also listens intently for sounds of guards, or activity of any kind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 9, 2003)

Elone has trouble balancing herself, and stumbles, catching herself on the wall. There does not appear to be anyone else in the room, and you can hear nothing on  from the outside.  Its very possible that the room is soundproofed, being that you expect that torture is probably performed in here as well.  The door is big and sturdy ironshod wood, and locked.  The clerics were carrying nothing but holy symbols of gond and masterwork clubs.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 10, 2003)

Elone curses, and the wrath of Solonor fills her.  She calls out in angusih "Solonor, grant me strength to punish your enemies, and do your will!"  She then drops to her knees (ooc: Casting Righteous Might).


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone curses, and the wrath of Solonor fills her.  She calls out in angusih "Solonor, grant me strength to punish your enemies, and do your will!"  She then drops to her knees (ooc: Casting Righteous Might). *




Elone feels holy power surge through her,  causing her to grow to twice her previous height and the become far stronger than she had been before.  She rises to her feet, suddenly energized, and nearly bumps her head on the ceiling.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 11, 2003)

GRAAH!



Elone casts about the room, looking for anything that could be used as a weapon, and a door.  She gives thanks to Solonor, and prepares to find her way out of here in any way possible, and through anyone she must.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *GRAAH!
> 
> 
> 
> Elone casts about the room, looking for anything that could be used as a weapon, and a door.  She gives thanks to Solonor, and prepares to find her way out of here in any way possible, and through anyone she must. *




Only the clubs can be weilded all that effectively, altouhgh the bed might be useful as a battering ram.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 13, 2003)

Elone smiles grimly.  Those would do.  She grasps the club, and tests its weight.  Not the best, but it would do.  She then grasps the bed, and wrenches it into place in front of her, bares her teeth, and charges the nearest door shaped opening.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone smiles grimly.  Those would do.  She grasps the club, and tests its weight.  Not the best, but it would do.  She then grasps the bed, and wrenches it into place in front of her, bares her teeth, and charges the nearest door shaped opening. *




She rams the bed into the door, putting a big dent in it.  She does that twice more, then it flies open.  Outside is a hallway, 10 feet wide.  To her right, it turns after ten feet (and is thus capped by a 10 foot square, open on two sides), moving away fro mthe room she was in.  The her left, there are large iron double doors 45 feet away.  There are six doors along the hallyway, spaces ten feet apart.  They alternate betweeen srong iron doors and rather normal doors, and there are three of each (including the one she walked through).  The door to her right opens.  Two robed men turn the corner and begin running out of sight, while two turn to Elone weilding long iron rods with hilts.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 14, 2003)

Elone shakes her head.  "Solonor's eye falls on all."  She points towards the fleeing robes, and speaks a word of magic.

OOC: If entangle would be feasible here (moss, fungus, anything like that) cast that on the two fleeing (and the other 2 if possible).  Otherwise cast summon monster II in the direction they are fleeing, so as to stop them if possible.  If _that_ won't work, then Sound Burst.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone shakes her head.  "Solonor's eye falls on all."  She points towards the fleeing robes, and speaks a word of magic.
> 
> OOC: If entangle would be feasible here (moss, fungus, anything like that) cast that on the two fleeing (and the other 2 if possible).  Otherwise cast summon monster II in the direction they are fleeing, so as to stop them if possible.  If _that_ won't work, then Sound Burst. *




The area is well-kept, so there is not sufficient plant life to entangle.  What do you want to summon with SM2?


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 14, 2003)

OOC: Hmmm.  I think I can summon a bear, right?  Assuming I can, I summon the largest bear possibly, and order it to grapple the fleeing robes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2003)

Summoning a bear requires SM3 (Summons a Celestial Black Bear).  BTW, i never said anytihng about hp, so I assume that Elone CCW'd herself to full.  

Elone mumbles some words while she fends off attacks from the two in front.  A big bear appears around the corner and tackles one of the fleeing clerics, pins him to the ground, and starts mauling hi mwith his powerful claws.  The other one gets by.  One of the armed humans tries to dive past Elone, but stumbles. (1 on tumble check), allowing her to club him as he moves past (10dmg).  Both smash their clubs into her, and she feels electricity pulse painfully through her body (20dmg).


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"There is nothing I can do here.  I will see all of you back in the inn."
> 
> With that he climbs invisibly to a place where there are fewest guards and makes his way back to the inn.
> 
> GE *




On the way back to the inn, a robed man with a hood pulled over his head pulls you aside and says "Jonathan sent me to find you.  Come with me, there are reenforcements on the other side of the city who can help your companions..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 21, 2003)

Biznump.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2003)

Dead_radish? GoldenEagle?  Have you guys disappeared from the boards altogether?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2003)

Elone quickly subdues the two guards, and finds that the bear has mauled another to death.  It appears that the other has managed to open the fortified gate to the prison area, but the bear has now pinned him to the ground and is tearing him up.

BTW, Elone's would-be rescuers are now in the building.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2003)

Bump...What else can I do?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2003)

Elone hears a weak voice calling from behind her, and sees Jaina stumbing down the hall in her direction, using the wall to hold herself up.  A door in the hallway, a couple down from where Elone was being interrogatedm it open, so apparently she was being interrogated in there by the guys that Elone just took out.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 11, 2003)

Kelnar follows Jonathan with skepticism and caution

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Kelnar follows Jonathan with skepticism and caution
> 
> GE *




This was the guy sent BY Jonathan.  He didnt tell you his name.  to refreash your memory, Jonathan was the Hospitaler working for Irusyl.  For further convrsation, lets go to that thread from b4 that just you and Leopold were in...I'll bump it now...


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 12, 2003)

Elone smiles grimly.  "Aye.  You still live, I see.  Do any others?"  She steps up to Jaina, reaches out a hand, and opens herself to the soothing power of Solonor, asking him to take on the wounds of Jaina in his mercy.  She then reaches down to pick up one of the electrical clubs.

OOC: Spontaneous Cure Critical on Jaina.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 12, 2003)

Ubaar blinks and wakes from his after-battle Rage meditation.


He looks around him and gets his bearings.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone smiles grimly.  "Aye.  You still live, I see.  Do any others?"  She steps up to Jaina, reaches out a hand, and opens herself to the soothing power of Solonor, asking him to take on the wounds of Jaina in his mercy.  She then reaches down to pick up one of the electrical clubs.
> 
> OOC: Spontaneous Cure Critical on Jaina. *




All of Jaina's visible wounds heal immediately.  She collapses into Elone's arms, and says in a slurred, distant voice "thankee.  Lets go home now..."

She gives no indication of what happened to Rana.  Elone is concerned that with the doors to the prison area open, nothing is keeping them from meeting the Yugoloth who guards it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar blinks and wakes from his after-battle Rage meditation.
> 
> 
> He looks around him and gets his bearings. *




Ubaar, Akharos, and Alex sit cornered in the surrounded inn.  At the end of the battle with the vampires, Elone and Rana were carried off by assailants likely associated with the temple of Gond.  Kelnar was able to slip out invisibly, but may or may not be able to send help.  Outside is a crowd of solderis, and among then, there are gesturing clerics who maintain a forcefield keeping people from leaving the inn.  Suddenly, Ubaar hears several successive explosions.  Looking outside, there are many dead in the cround, which is scattering in chaos.  thick black smoke begins to appear on the ground.  Alex fires a crossbow, and it hits a Luskanite soldier in the leg, indicating the the forcefield is down.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 12, 2003)

After checking quickly to be sure there are no further prisoners in the room, Elone shuts the doors to the cells, and attempts to determine the fastest way out of .... whereever she might be.

"Jaina, can you hear me?  Do you know where we are, or where the others are?"

She also casts out with her thoughts again, seeking anyone that might hear her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *After checking quickly to be sure there are no further prisoners in the room, Elone shuts the doors to the cells, and attempts to determine the fastest way out of .... whereever she might be.
> 
> "Jaina, can you hear me?  Do you know where we are, or where the others are?"
> 
> She also casts out with her thoughts again, seeking anyone that might hear her. *




Elone and Jaina are in a hallway between what seems like a set of interrogation cells and the prison area, which the guard and the bear are just inside of.  You know that the prison area dead-ends from here, but Rana might very well be in there.

Jaina mumbles: "I'm here.....we're in jail somewhere....don't know any more."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

Seeing the lovely chaos ensuing, Ubaar sees their chance to escape the fuglies.

He pounds on Akharos, pulling/pushing him forward, yelling to Alex, 
"Nice shootin', 'lex!


Let's get outta here!"

Ubaar charges forward, his greatsword in hand, shooting for the sparsest and least-defended gap, and using the black smoke as cover for their escape. In fact, if there's any area that's on fire (and therefore probably no defenders), he'll charge thru there (Endure Elements: Fire).

If anyone gets in the trio's way, he'll Flying Kick them in the head for their efforts, or Overrun/Trample them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2003)

Sorry about my delays.  With these returns, I need to retool some stuff and deal with a time gap.  My post frequency will increase shortly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2003)

Elone feels a slight burst of pain and realizes that something killed her bear.  She hears loud footsteps coming away fro mthe prison area, about to round the corner towards her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2003)

Ubaar, Akharos, and Alex charge out the back door.  The chaos continues as fireballs go off in the crowd.  The three of you, fighting in a triangular formation, cut down guards and fling soldiers aside as you move towards safety.  You notice that a handful of men in grey robes, weilding 2 swords ad moving very quickly, are fighting around you, helping you to get through.  As you break free, three of them do as well.  A fourth reaches the rest of you, and suddenly you find yourself in a different place.  You appear in a room with several bunks and many stacks of weapons.  Sitting at a table is Kelnar and two elves that you have never seen before.  The men with you take off their hoods, revealing themselves to be elven as well.

One of them stands up and introduces himself "Greetings, my name is Thydin of the Rangers of Evereska. We heard that you guys were in a bit of trouble.  We had hoped that we could have kept this from you longer, but I think that it is time that you knew who comissioned Irusyl to send you here:  All along, you have been in the service of Queen Amruil of Evermeet.  These temples, as you know, are thought to be developing a new generation of ships retrofitted with formidible magical and mechanical improvements.  As she commands the mightiest fleet in the region, Her Majesty is obviously quite concerned with that possibility."


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 14, 2003)

Elone spins around towards where she left the beat, considers for a second, and then sets off down the corridor at a lope, heading away from the likely pursueres.  She attempts to drag Jaina along bodily if need be.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 16, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone spins around towards where she left the beat, considers for a second, and then sets off down the corridor at a lope, heading away from the likely pursueres.  She attempts to drag Jaina along bodily if need be. *




Elone moves towards the end of the hallway, pulling Jaina along.  There are two huge steel doors at the end of the hall, and a big lever that can open them.  A 7-foot man man made entirely of varous metals with oversized fists and magical runes etched in his body steps out of a nook to block the dorway.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 17, 2003)

Elone considers the creature.  "Demon or machine, step out of my way.  I mean to out of this building, and Solonor's will guides my steps.  Be it through you or past you, I will be on."

She raises her hand towards the thing, focusing Solonor's will through it (OOC: Attempted turning/positive energy channelling)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2003)

Reaaper and GE: please post.  The toher thread is on hold until you catch up.


The blast of energy is ineffective against the creature.  

It moves up to Elone, who stands one gaurd weilding one of those shocker clubs she got off a guard.

For a creature of metal, the creature is fast.  He strikes right through Elone's defenses, his lead and adamantine fist striking her in the face (20hp), dizzying her momentarily (save vs Stunning Fist = Success) and causing her to taste blood in her mouth.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 18, 2003)

Elone shakes her head, spitting blood into the things face.  "That's how it will be, then?"  She briefly considers stepping back, but her anger over-rides her caution.  She pulls back the club, and slams it into the monster (OOC: Full attack on the critter).


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2003)

The creature seems to have a spark of malevolent intellegence in it.  Its eyes seem to show surprise that Elone took the blow and remained standing.  Elone strikes back with the weapons she found on the guards, baton's of pure adamantite that crackle with electrical energy. Her first blow parried aside easily by the creature's powerful arms, but she recovers her stance faster than he and smacks him accross the face, turning his head aside (15 dmg, nice rolling).  A rune on the creature's left leg begins to glow, and his movements seem significantly faster.  Again, he punches through her defeses easily, hitting her again in the face (19 dmg, save sucessful).  She stumbles back a step, but recovers.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2003)

Reaper, GE, this is holding up the other thread.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 20, 2003)

OOC Sorry to hold things up.  I missed the other thread directing me back here.

IC:  "here is what we found" Kelnar spreads out the paperwork to descern any intelligence on the ships or whatnot.  " This new bit of information is indeed concerning.  What else can you tell us, and does this change the mission profile, or are we still trying to meet the same short term objectives?"

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 20, 2003)

A repost of the documents:

The documents on the tables are quite diverse, with each desk seeming to be working on a different project. 

" Further analysis shows several distinct projects.

 1.  Financial Research -- contracts and papers detailing debts and financial holdings of various lords and  businesses are found scattered about the desks, shelves, and cabinets here.  In most cases, the lord or company in question is deeply in debt, so this is probably part of some sort of blackmail or loan sharking scheme.  At another desk are similar papers, seeming to be copies but having differences.  Apparently they were forging documents.

 2.  Troop movements.  Maps of troop movements for armies on both sides are recorded here, as are notes, apparently from talking to soldiers.  There is a letter that has just been written, talking about increased elven activity in the seas near Luskan and in outlying areas.  It ends, "I recommend that defensive measures be stepped up in and around Luskan, and the construction of the Stormships sped up as much as possible.  The movements themselves indicate that there may be an invasion within the next few months.  When I meet with my source in a few days, I will be able to determine more."  It is not yet signed, but it is addressed to a High Captain Grorgodorl Lindo.  None of you know the name, but it doesnt seem to be Luskanite.  You find that on one set of notes, it speaks of a meeting at a vacant apartment in the middle of town (It gives direction on how to get there) at midnight tomorrow night with "a good new friend of yours."

 3.  Medical Information -- It appears that this individual has been studying reports about methods for increasing the efficacy of various drugs and poisons.

 4.  Reports about various violent incidents around the North.  A letter, also in-progress, notes:   

 "At this time I  can safely say that the Council is being reconstituted.  Any of the following individuals, and possibly the organizations that they represent, could be the one who is behind it.  From what I hear, this is operated by a single individual.  Any of these could be involved in some minor way, but only one is the leader:
 Renyn Aolis - leader of the Eyes of the Wood, Evermeet's excellent intelligence operation
 Randal Morn - rebel turned Dalesman lord
 Caladnei - Advisor to the Regent of Cormyr Alusair and Royal Magician
 Hovarn Turg - leader of a Waterdeep-based problem-solving agency
 Irusyl Eraneth - Skullport-based drow leader of a similar organization
 Vlam Wiso - intellegence chief, Algorondian Military
 Fenton Karfon - adventurer, presumed to be a master Harper"

 Found among the equipment of the BB is ...a packet of papers.  They detail his orders to raid Irusyl's base in Skullport, kidnap Jaina, and take her to the temple of Gond in Luskan.  It included a map to Irusyl's base and other useful operational information.  It also states that a payment of 50,000gp in unminted gold bars could be collected from Lady Thistle Thalavar in Yartar as payment."

Thydin listens to Kelnar explain the situation, and comments  "It is fortunate that this information regarding troop movements and the supposed reconstitution of the Council (which is integuing, altouhgh I know not whether it is true) were intercepted.  This is not the sort of thing that we want Storm to have access to.  High Captain Grorgodorl Lindo, by the way, is the leader of the Grtak, Storm's "diplomatic police," a polite term for spies and thugs.  This criminal organzation seemed to be freelancing for them.

The meeting with a spy at midnight tonight is very serious.  I will arrange for another team to intercept him.

Regarding Lady Thalavar, I believe that we should pay her a visit...but later.

The referense to Stormships confirms that there are in fact new naval technologies being produced in those temples.

Much of this other information, like the blackmail data and medical information, may come in handy as well.

All in all, this information merely confirms our previous suspicions.  However, the reference to the ships implies that you ought to look for a drydock in addition to separate technological pieces.  LIkely the dock is in that building in between the two temples that has sea access, altohuggh considering its height it must be largely underground."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 20, 2003)

"Hrmm..... Thydin, huh?
So you one of the guys pulling the strings on this mission?
Ubaar glad you helped us out of that place - they sure brought out the re-inforcemunts after we blew the place up and stuff.

It nice to know who we actually working for-
is she happy at what we got done in there?"

From the booty they collected, Ubaar would have been interested in the Bracers of Armor, and/or the Cloak of Resistance. If Akharos is determined to leave, it would be great if Ubaar could use the falchion, as a tribute to Akharos...

What are the possibilities of us getting to trade in some of the armors and weapons for other things some of us might want?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 20, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Hrmm..... Thydin, huh?
> So you one of the guys pulling the strings on this mission?
> Ubaar glad you helped us out of that place - they sure brought out the re-inforcemunts after we blew the place up and stuff.
> 
> ...




"Our contact with the outside world is limited here.  However, despite some setbacks, our plans are progressing nicely.   Another team, led by Irusyls agent Jonathan is heard to the temple of Gond tomarrow morning.  I suggest that the remnants of your team join them.  Not only is the temple part of th emission objectives already, but we are fairly certain that that is were Jaina, Rana, and Elone are being held.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2003)

"El-Oh-Nay still alive?!
That great news - Ubaar was worried about her- didn't see her leave the fight.

Wait uuminute - El-Oh-Nay is being held? She in prison? We should get her out!"

If they can convince Ubaar that now's not the best time to stage a jailbreak, then he'll say:

"That's a good idea to join forces - we outnumbered too badly way up here... and there not too many of us left that started da mission.
War kill lots of good people - and many more lose their way...

If you want Ubaar to break machines, than let's go tomorrow!
Ubaar gotta get rest tonight..."

He'll make sure he's healed up before getting food and sleeping.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"El-Oh-Nay still alive?!
> That great news - Ubaar was worried about her- didn't see her leave the fight.
> 
> Wait uuminute - El-Oh-Nay is being held? She in prison? We should get her out!"
> ...





Thydin:  "We are almost certain that she is alive and being held under the temple of Gond.  You cannot go there alone, however.  Earlier today, I talked to Irusyl's other team.  I suggest the we meet them at the temple in the morning....


The next day, wearing heavy cloaks to make it easier to blend in, you make your way to the docks.  Four of the six elves remain outside. You walk into the temple, accompanied by Thydin and one other elf.  You see that the front area is a huge museum of machines with some counters selling small gadgets along the walls.  Everyone is running out of the museum down a hallway.  At the end of the hall, there are open double doors, and inside are more small shops.  A strange man is inside, performing some sort of animal show with a tremendous bear.  

In the hallway, you see a human girl, who could not be older than 20, wearing a blue cloak and Gond's wagonwheel holy symbol on it. She has medium-length curly blonde hair, grey eyes, fair skin, and a pretty albeit sullen-looking face, and is pressing various places on the wall in sequence.  Behind her stands a human man in a red robe and a Wild Elf female who greatly resembles Elone, but clearly is not.

The wall opens and all but the human girl walk in.  Thydin shouts "wait!," and he and the other one run to the opening.

[Move to the Newcomer's thread]


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 24, 2003)

OOC: Apparently my last post didn't.  

Elone rocks back from the blow, and spits blood on the creature's face.  She considers carefully for a second, and shakes her head.  "Foul thing...."  But despite her righteous anger, and the blessings of Solonor, this ... thing is too strong to tackle now.  She quickly moves away from the creature (I don't remember if you can tumble untrained - if so, 12+5 to do so) and then encircles herself with a ward against what she hopes is the monstrosities' evil nature (OOC: Movement action away, cast Magic Circle against Evil)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *OOC: Apparently my last post didn't.
> 
> Elone rocks back from the blow, and spits blood on the creature's face.  She considers carefully for a second, and shakes her head.  "Foul thing...."  But despite her righteous anger, and the blessings of Solonor, this ... thing is too strong to tackle now.  She quickly moves away from the creature (I don't remember if you can tumble untrained - if so, 12+5 to do so) and then encircles herself with a ward against what she hopes is the monstrosities' evil nature (OOC: Movement action away, cast Magic Circle against Evil) *




Unfortunately, Tumble is trained only.  

Elone tries to back out of combat, but the monster takes notice and lunges forward, swinging his leaden fist against her temple (22dmg, hp to 4 plus stun).  Blood splashes from Elone's scalp and her eyes bounce around within her head...

When Elone wakes up, the battle scene is a bit different. At the other end of the hall, the Yangoloth stands agnrily pounding on an invisible forcefield.  Rana and Jaina are backed up against the field.  The creature that hurt Elone has walked by her, and is menacing the other two.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2003)

Elones mind starts working a bit better, and she notices that Rana is wearing all of her usual equiptment.   Rana and Jaina are each holding bundles contianing various weapons and clothing.  Jaina draws a small, intracately decorated rapier from her bundle and menaces the brute with it rather unsteadily and unconvincingly.  Rana shouts  "Thanks for the diversion!" Rana fakes a move on the creature low and right, and he swings for her.  Rana has moves high and left, however, and throws her bundle to Elone.  Elone sees that her equiptment is in it.  The brute backhands Rana accross the face with his other hand, throwing her down in front of him.  Jaina just stands there brandishing the blade.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 31, 2003)

Elone grins wickedly upon opening the bundle.  She whispers a quick prayer of thanks to Solonor.  She grabs her Quiver of Meilikki quickly, reaches in, and withdraws her Bow of True Striking and a number of Alchemists Arrow's, and then checks them over with a glance to be sure they are ready for use.  Assuming they are, she quickly strings the bow, whispers the command word for the bow, and takes aim at the beasts eye, letting an arrow fly.

(OOC: That's like 2-3 rounds of actions, I'd assume).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone grins wickedly upon opening the bundle.  She whispers a quick prayer of thanks to Solonor.  She grabs her Quiver of Meilikki quickly, reaches in, and withdraws her Bow of True Striking and a number of Alchemists Arrow's, and then checks them over with a glance to be sure they are ready for use.  Assuming they are, she quickly strings the bow, whispers the command word for the bow, and takes aim at the beasts eye, letting an arrow fly.
> 
> (OOC: That's like 2-3 rounds of actions, I'd assume).




The brute ignores Elone behind him and continues to strike at the other two.  He strikes Jaina, throwing her up against the force field (20dmg), then he strikes her in the forehead with his palm as she bounce back (40dmg crit).  She collapses onto the ground, lying against the wall.

Elone spends the round gathering her equiptment and checking it out.

Rana gets back up , a bit shakey, and lets fly her mightiest spell, sending a blast of green energy into the creature that sends chunks of him flying off and disintegrating into dust in mid-air.  The angry brute pounds Rana twice with his heavy fists (36dmg), as Elone says her prayer and activates her bow.

The monster grabs Rana, groggy and nearly helpless, and raises her into the air by her neck and hits her twice more. He grabs her hair with the other hand, and seems to be about to snap her head backm, then Elone finally gets off her magically-enhanced shot, followed by two more (24dmg).  They all land in a closely-packed cluster in the back of the brute's head.  The brute and Rana fall together to the ground.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 4, 2003)

Elone smiles grimly as the thing falls to the ground.  "So fall all who would oppose Solonor."  She quickly rushes to Rana's side, and examines her wounds, letting the healing energies flow from her hands as she checks her over (ooc: Dropping Inflict Serious for Cure Serious), and waits for her to awaken.  "Jaina, are you with me again?  Is there anyone else about?  Where did Rana come from?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 4, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone smiles grimly as the thing falls to the ground.  "So fall all who would oppose Solonor."  She quickly rushes to Rana's side, and examines her wounds, letting the healing energies flow from her hands as she checks her over (ooc: Dropping Inflict Serious for Cure Serious), and waits for her to awaken.  "Jaina, are you with me again?  Is there anyone else about?  Where did Rana come from?"




Rana is pretty beat up.  Nothing appears broken, though.  While waiting fo Rana to come around, Elone gently shakes Jaina, who opens her eyes and stares at Elone rather confused.  "Owwie," she mumbles, as Jaina collapses forward into Elone's arms.  "Rana mutsa woke up while were were fighting, and came up on the others from behind."  Rather than sitting up, she lays there dazed.

Rana meanwhile slowly sits up, shaking her head so as to clear it, pulls herself over to the rest of you, and lays against the force field (the demon is still standing behind it) . " 'bout time you woke up and saved the day. Now what?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 4, 2003)

Elone smiles wryly.  "I was somewhat hoping you would have an answer to that question.  I would guess that we pick the most likely direction, and head that way...."

Elone will also take a moment to prepare herself and her gear.  It seems that they may end up fighting their way out after all (OOC: Casting all relevant buff spells at this point).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2003)

No one comes to bother you as you do so.  Jaina drifts back to sleep very rapidly and you are unable to wake her.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 5, 2003)

Elone sighs, and shakes her head, then considers how best to carry Jaina.  She ends up tossing her over into a shoulder carry, and peering about, seeking a possible escape route.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 7, 2003)

In front of Elone is a huge set of double doors.  Next to the doors are two keyholes and a switch.  The switch is shaped sorta like the letter pi and is set into a semocircle coming out of the wall.  Presently, the handle is at the top of the semicircle.  Elone and Rana discover that the keys that the guards carry fit into one of the holes, and a key set into a finger of the dead construct fits the other.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 8, 2003)

Elone considers this.  "Why do they also have to have puzzles?  Why not just a thrice-damned lock?"  She considers carefully.  She first tries to tug the handle, see what happens, and then test out the pi shaped key.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone considers this.  "Why do they also have to have puzzles?  Why not just a thrice-damned lock?"  She considers carefully.  She first tries to tug the handle, see what happens, and then test out the pi shaped key.




An alarm bell begins ringing loudly.  A vent in the ceiling opens and a pink gas seeps out.  Rana tries to leave the area, but collapses.  Elone feels the effects quite strongly (7 temp wis dmg), but manages to remain coherant.  She's not sure how long she'll last, though (i.e. Seconday dmg might pose a problem in one minute), and now shes the only one left.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 9, 2003)

Elone curses again under her breath.  "Shar's fetid breath!  Testy, aren't they?"

She runs back and grabs the construct, dragging the creature over, and attempting to jam his finger into the relevant hole, and prays she'll have time to put the other two keys in the locks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone curses again under her breath.  "Shar's fetid breath!  Testy, aren't they?"
> 
> She runs back and grabs the construct, dragging the creature over, and attempting to jam his finger into the relevant hole, and prays she'll have time to put the other two keys in the locks.




She manages to activate both keys, and the switch facing up suddenly gets about an inch longer.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 10, 2003)

Elone nods tersely, and peers about, looking quickly for anything else that might need flipping, switching or moving before she pulls it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2003)

With both keys engaged, there does not seem to be anytihng else.  The only question is how far she should pull it (what angle to end at).


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 10, 2003)

Elone sighs and says a quick prayer to Solonor as she reaches for the switch.  She grasps it firmly, and turns it as far as it will go to the west, following the healing warmth of the sun's path (OOC: If west isn't relevant, or she can't tell west, then use left as the closest approximation).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2003)

Elone pulls the lever until it reaches the only lateral (rather than vertical) position available (thats the closest that she can get to west), and she hears gears moving.  The doors unlock and slowly open into the side of a hallway.  One the other end are two similar doors, and a similar locking system.  There is also an outer lock on the door she came from that is much like the one on the other side.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 12, 2003)

Elone sighs again, but continues moving quickly.  She drags Rana into the next room, and brings the keys along as well.  Quickly she inserts the keys, and attempts to reverse the pattern on the door she came through, hoping to seal off the room.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone sighs again, but continues moving quickly.  She drags Rana into the next room, and brings the keys along as well.  Quickly she inserts the keys, and attempts to reverse the pattern on the door she came through, hoping to seal off the room.




She sucessfully locks the doors behind her.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 13, 2003)

Seeing that she is (somewhat) safely contained in the room, Elone sets about attempting to revive Rana, and clear her own head of the gas (Not sure if I can even cast spells at this point, so it may just be a heal check.....)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Seeing that she is (somewhat) safely contained in the room, Elone sets about attempting to revive Rana, and clear her own head of the gas (Not sure if I can even cast spells at this point, so it may just be a heal check.....)




Nope, no spells, Wis =10.  Elone makes no progress in reviving Rana (healing ability dmg requires epic healing checks), and is getting woozier each moment.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 14, 2003)

Elone peers around, her head muzzy, trying to be sure that if she does fall unconscious there won't be any other entrances.  She also does her best to jam the locks shut temporarily with the club to keep them from being opened from the other side.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone peers around, her head muzzy, trying to be sure that if she does fall unconscious there won't be any other entrances.  She also does her best to jam the locks shut temporarily with the club to keep them from being opened from the other side.




After about a minute passes, Elone finds herself drifting in and out of consciousness, but feels stong enough that she won't go out altogether, at least, not soon.
(Wis --> 3.  DC 5 Wis check each round to be aware)


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 14, 2003)

Assuming Elone is able to work out the connection, at this point I think she'll attempt to pray for new spells, getting a number of lesser restorations.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Assuming Elone is able to work out the connection, at this point I think she'll attempt to pray for new spells, getting a number of lesser restorations.




Elone currently does not have a sufficient Wis to cast spells.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2003)

Elone is having a good deal of trouble keeping track of time, but after what seems like not very long, Jaina opens her eyes and looks around dazed "Oww. Ellloneeeeyy?  Wha?  Where?"

Suddenly, Elone hears battle sounds coming from the toher side of the door at the end of the hall, followed by a very loud explosion, and more battle sounds.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

Elone shakes her head again to attempt to clear it, and calls out to her companion.  "Are you ... are you well?"

Suddenly she becomes aware of the sounds of battle on the other side of the room.  Struggling over to the door, she attempts to listen at the door (likely to fail) and find a space to peer through the door or lock mechanism to the other side.

She also (hopefully) remembers to attempt to reach out with her mind as a habit to check for CG or Solonor serving outsiders on the other side of the door.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2003)

Jaina answers "Not really."

Elone is able to hear waht she can identify as battle sounds, but nothing more specific than that.  The locking mechainism is in the adjacent wall, as it has been last time, so she can't see through it.  The locking mechanism seems identical to the previous one.  Her detection of outsiders provides comes up blank.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Elone attempts to focus on the task at hand.

"There's ... battle."  She waves her hand at the door.  She tests her muscles to determine if she still enjoys Solonor's blessings (OOC: Not sure if she's still buffed or not.  And you said her wisdom is a 10?  Or did it drop again?).  "Someone fighting them, they would be our friends?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2003)

(Wis Check DC 5 @ -3, d20 = 2)

While talking to Jaina, Elone drifts off suddenly, but Jaina shakes her awake.
(Wis is 3 after the secondary dmg.  Buff Spells still working, though)


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Elone smiles at Jaina. "Thanks."

She considers for a moment more, and decides to go for it.  She isn't thinking all that straight, but she's pretty sure that an enemy of an enemy is a friend.  She walks over to the door and performs the same sequence of events (minus the poison gas) that worked last time, her bow slung at the ready.

As she does so, she warns Jaina, "I'm opening the door.  May Solonor smile upon us."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Elone smiles at Jaina. "Thanks."
> 
> She considers for a moment more, and decides to go for it.  She isn't thinking all that straight, but she's pretty sure that an enemy of an enemy is a friend.  She walks over to the door and performs the same sequence of events (minus the poison gas) that worked last time, her bow slung at the ready.
> 
> As she does so, she warns Jaina, "I'm opening the door.  May Solonor smile upon us."




As before, that particular sequence opens the door but also releases the gas, but fortunately neither Elone or Jaina get much worse (both saved)  (Now that it doesnt matter, both keys need to be turned and the lever must be made level.  Pulling the lever down too far would have triggered an electricity trap, and turning the keys non-simultaneously releases the gas.)

In the next room, there is a battle raging.  Ubaar has killed a guard and is fighting another guard who looks exactly like Elone.  Four guards on the other side of the room lie dead on the floor.  Jonathan kills another.  Kelnar and an elf that Elone has not seen before are down.  Elone sees four pillars turn into statues of sword-weilding owmen and prepare the attack. Two elves who equiptment and clothing suggest that they are Evereskan Rangers face off against them.  A gnomish mage is in the center of the room, and a human mage is off in the corner attacking him with spells.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2003)

Proceed to the Newcomers Thread.


----------

